# Plymouth71's Paint & Body shop



## plymouth71

Welcome all. I hope to be opening my new shop by the end of the weekend, Currently my work has been completed soley in my one car Garage, however I am in the process of erecting a new multicar repair facility. Cold weather has been hindering the process, but progress is being made. Stay tuned...:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sweet!


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Plymouth :wave:
Glad to hear about your new shop! We cant wait to see it! Just remember, "ya can never build a shop big enough" 

Happy Holidays from Daytona Beach! :thumbsup:
Larry


----------



## plymouth71

Well it's still snowing so it looks like the official opening might be moved back again! We luckily got the groundwork laid before snowfall, and I'm glad we've got that heated floor! Here's a pic of the piping system we used. It will make it nice and warm...


----------



## kiwidave

Another new shop! Very cool!


----------



## slotcarman12078

It looks so real!!! :freak: Lookin' good Plymouth!! :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

slotcarman12078 said:


> It looks so real!!! :freak: Lookin' good Plymouth!! :thumbsup:



Thanks! It's all about camera angles! :tongue:


----------



## CanadianRage

radiant heating rocks


----------



## plymouth71

*Well Another Setback*

Well Boys looks like things are going backwards instead of forwards. We had another winter storm which has blanketed the area in a few feet of snow. All our suppliers trucks were turned back by the RCMP. I plan to hire a local snow clearing company to clear the road way and some kids to shovel the work area. I guess I'llave to finish a couple cars in the old shop after all. Sigh


----------



## pshoe64

Looks like it's time to crank up that radiant heating system! Or hire Frosty to do the yard work!

-Paul


----------



## plymouth71

The system is not fully hooked up yet, but I got a local soil company to come out with their loaders. Should be cleared out shortly so we can put the Framing up. 











I expect they'll haul the rest of the snow away tomorrow. Nice job with the floor work, they blended it nicely with the surrounding ashphalt, almost can't tell where the shop floor ends and the parking area begins.


----------



## plymouth71

Well after another local snowstorm we Finally got the area cleaned up. We start work on the walls tomorrow... Helps that I have 4 days off!


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's a good thing the poured the concrete before the snow fell!!! It's a rough time of year to be building! I would guess you got about 12 feet of snow with 20 foot drifts. Yikes! :jest:


----------



## plymouth71

Yeah, well we don't call it the Great White North for nothin!

While the boys are putting up the walls, I decided to finish some work at the old shop down the road. Local Fuel company has been hit recently by taggers. Looking for a clean up. Ma's secret recipe will wipe rust off a bumper, and not it ain't her spit, although that is one of the ingredients!













And then over Christmas I worked on a friends vintage Flopper. He requested a throwback paint scheme featuring his favorite Pinball machine. It was a little snug but we got it in the shop. Man will it be nice to have extra room! I'll have to find some extra bodies (a.k.a. employees) , they are in short supply in these parts, the Economy is hot up here.























Finished the Fibre glass body, but still working the kinks with the chassis and drivetrain. The old chassis is twisted and nothing seems to fit right, so we'll have to go custom on this one.


Happy New Year Everybody :wave:


.


----------



## bobhch

Plymouth71,

The green on your BP truck is great along with all the detail you put into it. Love those pipes!

Black Knight 2000 is Hot also as, it looks like it would do one Heck of a Burnout with lots of billowing Smoke from the rear tires...

Bob...Happy New Years back at yah...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, the old shop is cramped. It must warm up quick once the overhead is closed! :lol: Great job detailing them two!! That tanker looks familiar. I think I got one in a parts box somewhere.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

The tanker is actually from the back of a matchbox diecast that I stripped, re-chromed, decaled and detailed.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hmmm, not the same tank I have after all. Mine was a hotwheels cabover. Great job on the conversion!! Mine didn't work out so well, which is probably why it's still in the parts case! :tongue:


----------



## plymouth71

*Well...*

These are a currect casting and can currently be had at target, walmart etc....


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Great BP Tanker ! I like the Silver black Knight Olds Funny car ! What a great way to make use of the Matchbox speedtrack body !! Looks like its on an AFX chassis with a divorced front axle !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## win43

The Black Knight ...... SWEET!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hmmm, not the same tank I have after all. Mine was a hotwheels cabover. Great job on the conversion!! Mine didn't work out so well, which is probably why it's still in the parts case! :tongue:


Would it have been this one?


----------



## 22tall

Plymouth you made me laugh. Nice snow diorama. Love the Black Knight


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nopers!! It was a funky looking 40's or 50's type cab over (so it had a very short hood) with a chrome tank behind it. I'll try to find an Ebay link tomorrow for one..


----------



## plymouth71

*It's Finally up !!!*

We finally finished up the walls and roof. Man... Record snow amounts up here, not to mention cold temps... Where's this global warming I keep hearing about??? Disapearing Glaciers??? I think I found them... in my Back Yard!!!










Anyhow, Suppliers have been coming in hot and heavy... I'll show some pics of the interior once were fully operational, which might not be until I get back from Vacation!!!! Gotta get away from this cold.










Am I ever glad I picked up that skid steer, My Son's dumptruck comes in Handy too, Thanks again GW88, It's paying for itself, lemme tell ya.

I've already got my First job for the shop... A frame-off restoration on this old Firebird. I'll show some in progress shots shortly, just deciding on a final color...


----------



## Hornet

edit.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Looks great bro. I love the building.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice forklift. We have one of those dealerships down here too.


----------



## bobhch

That is one BIG Building!! Great pics plymouth71...

Bob...snow flakes keep falling on my head...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a big shop!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks guys... It's hard to get workers out on the cold days we've been having. Thanks,Hornet, you must not live in Edmonton. I'd still rather live here than Alberta, seeing as they have so much cattle, theres always a lot of B.S. around LoL.

Thanks Joe, I love your dragstrip! Hoping we can do some business soon!

Yeah Rich, I've gone heavily into debt to buy all this new/used equipment to work with, that forklift was a real steal of a deal. I even received a back up, I just have to swap out the forks. 

Bob "You have no Idea!!" Zilla, I agree, probably larger than I needed, but room to grow and a dry place for storage...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

plymouth71 said:


> Thanks guys... It's hard to get workers out on the cold days we've been having. Thanks,Hornet, you must not live in Edmonton. I'd still rather live here than Alberta, seeing as they have so much cattle, theres always a lot of B.S. around LoL.
> 
> Thanks Joe, I love your dragstrip! Hoping we can do some business soon!
> 
> Yeah Rich, I've gone heavily into debt to buy all this new/used equipment to work with, that forklift was a real steal of a deal. I even received a back up, I just have to swap out the forks.
> 
> Bob "You have no Idea!!" Zilla, I agree, probably larger than I needed, but room to grow and a dry place for storage...



Where did you find that building? Scratch built??:dude:


----------



## plymouth71

Ertl Farm Equipment and Supplies.


----------



## Hornet

edit.


----------



## plymouth71

:thumbsup: That's Winnipeg


----------



## plymouth71

*Still Working...*

Things are still coming together. Waiting for more supplies to arrive. Hired my first employee, He'll do all our test drives to make sure everything is just right.

Some say... He actually has Red Racing oil pumping through his veins, if he has any veins that is, and that the Mega-G was named after one of his dance moves, all I know is we call him....


































*THE STIG*


----------



## kiwidave

This gets my vote for post of the year!!! Thanks for the giggles!!


----------



## Hornet

edit.


----------



## bobhch

Bob...the S T I G ...LOL...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks guy's... It was a major coup to snag the premier test driver in the world. I think it has something to do with my location. We're close to the wilderness, and Some say he was born of wolves and that when he swims he paddle shifts.

All I know is that he takes his pay in beaver pelts...


----------



## roadrner

Great looking shop! So, what did you all get, 15 feet? Heck of a snow fall.  rr


----------



## ParkRNDL

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! that's awesome :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Beaver pellets!!!!!!!:roll:


----------



## plymouth71

*Well... Another job completed*

I finally finished my latest job. The local Shell Bulkplant brought in a small tanker to get decaled up. Luckily We've finished all the structural components of the shop. Still bringing in supplies, but a wrap is a wrap is a wrap, and as long as I have running water, it's a job that I can do...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thats one bad azz tanker!! Awsome job.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

What Joe65 said!! Love the Shell tanker! Beautiful detailing. Looks tough.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

plymouth71 said:


>


And it's yellow!!! Cool Shell Big Rig Hauler!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## coach61

Nice Rig! Now all you need is a scale Cj to drive it lol


----------



## bobhch

coach61 said:


> Nice Rig! Now all you need is a scale Cj to drive it lol


plymouth71 That's a Big 10-4 on what Coach said... Nice Rig!

Yeah Coach... CJ could drive that Shell truck to all our homes and give us a free fill up right? :thumbsup:

Bob...:tongue: Hilltop licks yellow paint just for fun :tongue:...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Uh, I do like banana popsicles!!! RM


----------



## plymouth71

The local constabulary brought in their Blazer for a tire repair. The Acting Sargent told me they were going to scrap it as they just received some new Tahoe's. I offered to take if off their hands, and they obliged. The only problem is I've got no use for it, so off to auction she goes... Check the auction listing in swap and sell....


----------



## CJ53

Nice truck! 
Atleast it looks like a Peterbilt!
I see Bob and Coach have taken over dispatch on it already... best be getting the truck number modified... If I''m driving it must be predesignated with "Flight" 

C (lifes too short to drive slow trucks) J


----------



## kiwidave

Great job on the Shell tanker.


----------



## rodstrguy

Nice touch with the wall art... Looks great.


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks, I cast the motorcycles myself.

I'm just waiting for my first 2 part casting to finish curing, then I'll be popping some resin!


----------



## ctsvowner

This is the best post of the year so far.

The Stig. Oh my god so funny.


----------



## Bill Hall

I'm mysteriously draw to the mini tanker idea.

A neatly done and very cool build!


----------



## pshoe64

I'm with Bill on the mini-tanker. We have milk trucks from the local dairy that look just like that. Never thought of doing one up before. May have to investigate a bit more....Hmmm, decals need to be made, maybe have a cow driving it.....

-Paul


----------



## plymouth71

*Update!*

Thanks again guys, The tanker is on it's way to the Mexican buyer, I'm sure he'll enjoy it. 











Recently I decided to try mating some AFX Charger Stock cars, and low and behold we've got some offspring. Granted some are missing some things and some are little backwards (I think the parents are little too closely related) but nothing serious. LoL. Seriously, I was trying some different colors for my local short tracker and I've decided on the Orange version with a Rebel flag on the hood. Whadda ya think? I'm betting it will prove very popular at the track, just gotta finish cutting the hoods for the air cleaners and rectify the missing grilles, and numbers etc.











On the other spectrum, My son has taken to Drag Racing and is constantly pushing for more options at the track. I've cobbled together all my resources, and have some work ahead of me...










The Camaro is set to become a pro-stock, the Pontiac will be getting a custom Splat of paint as will the Red Vega? Almost finished my new shop truck, a Li'l Red Express truck on a TYCO chassis. Looking for the weight for the Tyco Corvette wheel standers, anyone got a line on these? Thanks to Ray for the Monza, I received it a while back along with a cuda dragster thats currently under repair. 

I'm currently looking for some more drag bodies. Any ideas welcome!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I'd stop the rebel flag Charger 'project' at this stage if I was you - lol. Oh lordy . . .


----------



## Rolls

Awesome stable of Chargers! That Grand Am really looks good in gold - I keep drifting back to it. Mighty cool stuff!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Look how nuce and contiured that decal is on that flag!!! Cool decal work dude!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

1976Cordoba said:


> I'd stop the rebel flag Charger 'project' at this stage if I was you - lol. Oh lordy . . .


only five more....just five more really! Hahahahahahahah

Bob...I'm a Rebel...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> only five more....just five more really! Hahahahahahahah
> 
> Bob...I'm a Rebel...zilla


YYEAAAHHH!!! LOL!!!


----------



## plymouth71

Hey Wes... I just picked up a Hotwheels Audi in grey, it's plastic too. If you still need one I might have a spare white one now. I'll have to let you know when I get over to my moms place...

Thanks guys, love the praise.

That Grand Am has some paint in its near future...


----------



## plymouth71

*The Stig Goes for a lap!*

Well, Work has been put on hold for the weekend, but THE STIG took a customers Ferrari out on the track for a run after we touched up the vintage paint and tuned the motor, Sounding pretty good!




Password : THESTIG


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Lmao!!!!!! Cool video bud :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Meoooooooooooooow...*

plymouth71,

Great video and loved the sound affects....was waiting for a GIANT cat to jump in the picture. lol

I did hear a little Carpet fiber getting sucked into the rear axle ( you might want to check that). 

A little Red Oil sure makes them sound better eeeeh!!

Bob...fun stuff...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

*Back from Vacation...*

Thank for the heads up Bob! I'll have to have a word with him about that...

Well back from vacation and work is piling up soooo much I had to hire some extra help. Unfortunately there isn't time at the moment to get them some custom shop clothes, so I had a friend supply them. It's okay for now, but will need to be rememdied!

Lots of race cars this week, I have some guy who requested a matching set of 1970 Lemans Racers, so a bit more paint and decal work should do it.










The Petty's heard about our work and sent this Road runner for restoration. Apparently it hasn't seen the light of day in decades, smells like it too!










Here's a piece my Son requested, Candy Apple red looks soo right on this vintage. Just getting the bright work re-chromed, should be a nice addition. I picked up a nice 55 from Dash that I'm going to replicate his Grandpa's car.










Nice restoration going on for this Cuda Flopper. Waiting for my paint man to finish the tu-tone before I remove the masking from those beautiful zoomies.










Dennis Anderson Was in town for a Monster Jam show and Brought The Digger in for a buff before tonight's big finale.










Just received thees two great Capri's from Thunderbolt1, Thanks man! Will definately take them for a spin on the new track once it's paved.










Last but not least, I decided gold wasn't my color, well ok, not tottaly my color. This body looks really sinister in black, but Gold is making a comeback, you'll see what I mean in the next installment!











Oh yeah, The boys came across this piece. It's a roof for a tyco 57 T-Bird. Recieved it from Zilla for one of my customs, I'm going with a custom windshield so it was relegated to the parts bin. Wasn't there someone looking for one of these???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hey wait a minute, those look like my guys!!! Nevermind, I checked my shop, they're still here, Wheeew, scared me...Great bunch of cars P71!!! That is a busy shop. :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## plymouth71

Yeah, hope you don't mind Hilltop, Your guys graciously offered my crew some extra threads.


----------



## plymouth71

plymouth71 said:


> Things are still coming together. Waiting for more supplies to arrive. Hired my first employee, He'll do all our test drives to make sure everything is just right.
> 
> Some say... He actually has Red Racing oil pumping through his veins, if he has any veins that is, and that the Mega-G was named after one of his dance moves, all I know is we call him....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE STIG*






kiwidave said:


> This gets my vote for post of the year!!! Thanks for the giggles!!


Really? There's an award???? I'm honored! LOL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

plymouth71 said:


> Yeah, hope you don't mind Hilltop, Your guys graciously offered my crew some extra threads.


Don't mind at all!!! Glad they helped out!!! They've got cousins in Canada already over at RL's shop... RM


----------



## win43

WOWSERS someone's been busy. Wish I had the time.


----------



## bobhch

win43 said:


> WOWSERS someone's been busy. Wish I had the time.


I here yah win...With Soccer, Baseball, Cub Scouts & Girl Scouts summer is really dipping into my build time now. After the kids go to bed 8:30 a lot of the time I am warn out. :freak:

plymouth71,

This is great to see all these painted bodies ready for decals!

Love the 57 Chevy in Candy Apple Red! Have a few TYCO Flip Up 57s that Bruce casted up for me & the first one is getting a TYCO reverse Candy Red paint job. Then a 55 Nomad in blue to complete the effect. Will get to it eventually.

Mopar Cuda looks pretty Sweet popped up in the front, Gotta love LeMans racers, a Petty Project (Pheeeeew I can smell the Funk from here...lol), the Black Momba and the rest...Busy, Busy you Are!!

Bob...Note to self: try and keep up with plymouth71, Bill Hall, Wes, Hilltop,rr, Doba, VJ,Skylark, RL, slotto, CTRVowner, slotcarman (surgery down now...get better soon Dude) and the rest of HT now...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Too many cars to think how they are going to look when finished. Get busy, alot of great lookers sitting there waiting to be finished. Can't wait! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

You shop has been very busy especially the spray booth, great looking paint jobs & really like the Stig. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks Everyone! My biggest problem is I design and print most of my own decals and lately I've come up with some new approaches to gain new effects. With Spring floods Encompassing the Red River valley I've had little to no time to complete my designs and experiments. I hope to have a little time to myself soon, but I can't afford to pass up any overtime right now. Stay tuned!


----------



## plymouth71

Man o' Man busy time at the shop... My hoist is out for repairs, possibly replacement and were' down to tuneups and body work. I shouldn't have gone to the auction, that was my first mistake, ok well not really a mistake, got an awesome deal.

One of the local stock car racers decided to call it quits, he was running 2 teams and I picked up the back up cars for a song!










My local courier stopped by with some Prostock scoops and chutes from Glas-Tech, and I couldn't help myself. I think I know what were doing with these pony cars!

Actually, I had a few more deliveries from Glas-Tech, Including this Pro-mod Chevy truck I was not expecting. It wasn't on the invoice, but I'm not saying anything... Oh, I guess I just did. Ahh Well bill me later! I don't know how many times I have to tell my apprentice that Prep is key before laying down even the primer coat. Sheesh, extra work on this one...










The STIG is known for his road course prowess, not many people know he broke 300 mph at the age of 13 in a rocket powered go-kart! Here he is discussing the engine mods proposed for this Glas-Tech Camaro










I was excited to see these Chargers arrive on the carrier last night. Hill Top sent them out and they were just what I needed for my Top Secret Project. Hopefully the other deal I'm trying to swing works out and the Idea can come to fruition...










As I said, deliveries were coming fast and furious, I was getting a sore wrist from signing the waybills. Fed-Ex came next with a delivery of Wheels and tires as well as a whack load of sponsor decals, heres just a sample, Thanks Tony!!!










We also received a couple of Flopper bodies from Bud, and I'm glad we had a couple of chassis to spare as these were very nice. I still want to paint at least one tho, Already have a design planned out...










Some of you may have noted I removed the Camaro front end from my wall. It's going to good use. I don't know how it happened, but my Son brought me one of his "toys", at least he didn't park it near the Crusher or something...











Oh one last thing before I forget. I'm sure some of you spied that little gem (I use that term loosely, almost as loose as it's steering) hiding against the back wall. The STIG's East German cousin Das SCHTIG sent it over for us to figure out. Somehow he managed to get a pro-street chassis under his Trabant. The Trabbi, as it for some reason affectionately known as, was produced by VEB Sachsenring Automobilwerke Zwickau,say that 5 times fast! Sigh... The things I do for my employee's..


----------



## win43

Looks like a VERY busy shop :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

LMAO - this is great stuff.


----------



## roadrner

So many projects. Can't wait to see them finished. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Lots of action going on there!!! Enjoy seeing the before pics!!!. I can see I need a bigger shop!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

That 71 Purple Camaro is a Cool Looker even with a broken front end!

Bz


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks guys, long night at work, but I was able to work on matching magnets on 25 of my AFX chassis's. a few more to go, and I've got some good strong matches. I'm gonna fit them in with my 3 mean greens and the Blue Drag arm Joe65SkylarkGS is shipping up here. I guess I'll have to consider investing in a gear puller/press if I'm going to be serious, I can't let my kid do ALL the work with the vise...

Thanks B...Man of few words...z It's a candy grape over silver, came out nice. Thankfully it's a clean break and I should be able to epoxy it back together.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

plymouth71 said:


>


P.S. This looks very familiar, must have been a bad day at the molding factory, just a bad year... I posted this one way back...RM


----------



## plymouth71

Yeah, I wonder if they came from the same mold, sometimes I wish they had incremental serial numbers like real cars, that would have been cool!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

It's because the front end is bow tied together.


----------



## WesJY

NTxSlotCars said:


> It's because the front end is bow tied together.


LMAO!! Good one.

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Nice...*



plymouth71 said:


>


Great Pics Too... but jebus P71... sorry to see the Camaro somehow got a nose job... That was a nice one (and I'm not usually one for purple). Hope you can get her back into one piece.


----------



## plymouth71

NTxSlotCars said:


> It's because the front end is bow tied together.




"Groan"


----------



## plymouth71

Well spring is in the air in the Great White North. I keep telling the guys to clean up after themselves, but apparently someone left out a barley sandwich. Now we have a drunk doe in the shop. I suppose it could be worse... Her buck is sniffing around out back. 










Yeah I figured you might have noticed that project in the back there... Thats a custom job for Joe Skylark.

Joe, I still haven't seen that package of stuff yet but the 2 Track Cleaners arrived already. The other one is still in the paint shop, Just waiting on my Graphics guy to finish off the decals so we can apply them. 










Made it out to an auction and lo and behold what did I find?










A whack load of stuff. Unfortunately some items are rough, including the rigs. The front area around the grilles are damaged, and the green/white one has a broken frame just in front of the rear wheels... How do you do THAT? The cop car and the Firebird look to have some roof damage, I think they may have rolled and there engines were completly dismantled and raided for parts. The Dune buggy is in the best shape, but the pickup is completely missing the roof and has sustained some damage to the exhaust but it otherwise OK. The Ferrari is a "kit car" but is relatively unscathed. A couple of bare chassis's and props were included as well. I was talking to one of the handlers at the auction who said the lot belonged to some "unknown stunt man" who apparently played Clint Eastwood in one of his better movies.

I don't know who it might have been, but he couldn't have been a "Major star" because there was also a matador cab too. One of the guys thought it would be fun to take it out on his day off to make some fares. I'll post a pic later. Anyhow a few other things are taking shape and a few things are coming to completion... Stay tuned!


----------



## bobhch

*LOOK OUT for that street sweeper that is kicking up...oh never mind...LOL*

As Homer Simpson would say...Doh HAHAHAHAHA what a concept...drunk doe...lol

A freaking street cleaner that looked just like that one went by the baseball field last week during practice. I wanted to stick my #1 finger up in the air just to let him know he was number one. 

Noticed the dust cloud before most so, it was kinda funny to watch everyone ( parents and players ) reactions to the dust cloud as it hit them full force. Hey..........it wasn't like I was going to yell from the outfield to "LOOK OUT"!! :lol:

Joe you havn't been driving your cleaners around Gretna, Nebraska lately have you? If so, you are number one.

Looks like a great Haul plymouth! Just put some bullet hole decals on them and call them done. Actually any true HT customizer is jello-us as heck. It is much easier to cut and paste damaged original goods.

Bob...Coke Zero Rules & Pepsi drools...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow you been getting busy pal. I have a question tho, if you didn't get my stuff yet where did the broom come from? I sent 2 of em  in the box with ur stuff??

And the blue drag arm is mounted to a gear plate for ya allready. :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

LoL Joe, I picked a couple up at Walmart... Thought I'd get a head start :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hahahaha ahh, now that makes sense!!!

Again thanks for offering bud. :thumbsup:

Looking forward to see what you do. :wave:


----------



## kiwidave

Venison yum!! Some good stuff going on here plymouth71


----------



## plymouth71

Never mind the Doe guys, I'm trying to bag the stag!


----------



## plymouth71

Followed the Buck up the river, found him grazing, I almost had him! Shop foreman called to say our latest project was painted and near completion. I gotta remember to turn off that radio!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice shot!!!


----------



## roadrner

Nice rack! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

DON'T SHOOT!!!! THAT'S BULLWINKLE!!!!


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> DON'T SHOOT!!!! THAT'S BULLWINKLE!!!!


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaha :jest:

Bob...Hey Rocky...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

While our city is under siege by our two rivers, the farm land belonging to my Father in law is nearly ready for seeding. Always a step ahead he has brought in the combine for a tune up and oil change. Biggest problem I'm facing is traction believe it or not. THE STIG seems to be perplexed by this morted monstrosity. I'm not likely going to let him try it out as speed is not this vehicles forte' and I don't want him smoking a belt!










Speaking of THE STIG, His handler has informed my he is wanting to take his holidays early. I said no problem. We brought his truck and trailer in for maintenance before he leaves. Not sure where he's goin, but I'm sure we'll hear about it.










Well almost finished with my first body from Glas-Tech. The boys did a nice job on the paint, reminiscent of the GMC Syclone LSR that hit the salt flats back in the day. I just haven't found a sponsor yet. My driver is just too green. Not even sure where to start. ahh well I'm sure I'll figure it out.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Holy cow, that is one wicked paint job!!! Dang!!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking art work on that S10!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: like that travel camper too!!! RM
P.S. Who made the trailer if I may ask?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

That trailer is sharp!!! Sparky's looking for a replacement for Charles.


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's about time Charles moved up in the world.. I'm sure he sold _a lot_ of firewood this winter...


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks guys, that paint job is all rattle can. A little trick I learned when building 1/24 scale models. I'll explain it further if anyone is interested.











I picked up the trailers at 2 separate garage sales, but have not been able to find them in a store.

all it has on the bottom is "made in china". Might be willing to send one out for resin casting.... if someone wanted to cast one...

I've also got this gem as well...


----------



## kiwidave

Yep 71 I'd like to learn how you do that paint work. Love the camper on the back of the Ford pick up!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yes. I would say that camper is a gem too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Yes, please! on the paint tech behind that cool coating you laid down on the Regal. Ya know, if a magician is willing to tell his secrets...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

That Camper is hot!!!! Someone please cast it?!?!

The s10 is a diecast or resin copy of the hw??


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71,

Simply put....Awesum paint and camper! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bz


----------



## XracerHO

Cool paint & camper. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks Guys. I'm talking with someone on the board who is interested in casting the trailer, I don't want to mention who because they pm'd me and I'm not sure it was to be public knowledge. Anyhow, if they want to say something they can. I'm just glad to offer it up if I can.

Joe, received the package today, Lol Thanks we have to talk, I'll try calling tomorrow.

That S-10 is a Glas Tech Original, Thanks again Hilltop! 

I'm just waiting for my server to become available again so I can upload some pics to better explain the paint process. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

plymouth71 said:


> Thanks Guys. I'm talking with someone on the board who is interested in casting the trailer, I don't want to mention who because they pm'd me and I'm not sure it was to be public knowledge. Anyhow, if they want to say something they can. I'm just glad to offer it up if I can.
> 
> Joe, received the package today, Lol Thanks we have to talk, I'll try calling tomorrow.
> 
> That S-10 is a Glas Tech Original, Thanks again Hilltop!
> 
> I'm just waiting for my server to become available again so I can upload some pics to better explain the paint process. Thanks for your patience!



Damn talk about snail mail.

Glad you did get it tho. :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

*Back in the Saddle Again!*

Well, things have been slow here, catching up on some paperwork and bringing some old projects into the shop. Looks like I'll have to go to auction again and build up some capital.


Thankfully the Petty Boys like our work, especially for their Museum in Randleman N.C. They dropped off this beat up stocker after hours although with the lack of work around here you'd be hardpressed to tell during the day! Been reduced to oil changes for the delivery man! Apparently Petty had sold the chassis back in 71 to a dirt tracker who painted it and raced it hard. Finally some old fashioned metal work!










And this one same Idea, Sold to another driver in another series. Must have been heck tracking them down. They asked us to restore them to original, for the Museum's collection. Thankfully they approached us first :thumbsup:










Oh and speaking of good ole boys from the south, A couple of cousins brought this wreck in. Asked if we could restore their charger. I said "heck if it's a Mopar we have to". I wish I hadn't said that. This thing looks like they jumped it over a river or something. Front end is destroyed, not to mention the rust. This thing looks like it hasn't been driven since the 80's. Oh and we have to cut the doors out, some idiot welded them shut!


----------



## TBI




----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ooooooooo....what about that dirttracker up on the lift ?


----------



## plymouth71

Thought YOU might spy that. Just came in a bunch of broken bodies, it's pretty rough, and no mounting tabs. I'm gonna see if I can rescue it and cast it in resin. not sure which car it started life as though.


----------



## TBI

How about the FedEx Van?


----------



## plymouth71

TBI said:


> How about the FedEx Van?


Courtesy of the Local Fleamarket diecast Guy.


----------



## plymouth71

Wow. I came into the shop to make sure everything was locked up. Was I ever surpised. The guys had already painted the Petty Magnum. Granted the body was in pretty good shape, no panel needs to be replaced unlike the Roadrunner. 










Did you see my new car? Always wanted a Countach. Unfortunately the body is just Plastic. Well Fibre glass anyway. The company that makes it made so many, the kits are available real cheap on those auction sites, so the guys bought it for my birthday coming up at the end of the month. Being MY bodyshop, they couldn't keep the secret for long. lol It's good to have happy employees.


----------



## Rolls

The boys are working 'round the clock!! Man, I love the way that Lambo sits - can't remember seeing one settle down so well on the chassis. Beauty. White wheels and excellent detailing really pull it all together, too. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Love the LAmbo ...... and the Magnum is cool too :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Wow the guys have been blowing through the work we have. I guess they need the money. Anyhow, here are the Petty cars before final assembly and decal application.










Just putting the finishing touches on the 2010 Prostock Camaro we purchased from Glas-Tech. Some chassis work is still required and ofcourse sponsorship...










Should have the decals in place tonight or tommorow, so I'll post some pics when I can. Something else is rolling down the pipe as we speak... Update on a previous project coming up soon.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Petty!!!!


----------



## XracerHO

The Shop is turning out some GREAT builds. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarfan132

*message to plymouth 71*

nice job guy.keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

*Wow, really moving along.*

Been busy trying to finish up some vehicles left on the back burner so I thought I'd bring you up to date on a few projects.










We finally got all the brightwork back for that Candy Apple 57 Chevy. I had to prostreet that baby, and I think it looks hot IMHO.










Ofcourse, I have to thank Joe Skylark for sending some extra business my way. This Pontiac GTO came out real nice, and the boys are already drawing lots to take her out this Saturday night! Unfortunately the paintman somehow forgot to mask off the Convertible top and blindly sprayed it. Now I have to wait for a new top to arrive. 



















And of course I have to Hand it to Wes over at Hemi43 Custom shop. I called him he quickly shipped new skins for our 69 Charger project. Them good ole boys were very happy when they received their car back. Poor Louie almost lost a finger on the grinder today when their cousin Daisy? I think her name was, came by to pick it up. 










This Datsun came in and is a mess. Missing half the truck almost. Some idiot with a sawzall thought he could make it a prostreet truck. I have no idea where I'm going to find a grille and sheet metal for this thing. Might just haul it to the scrap yard and see if they'll offer me anything or if I have to pay THEM to take it! LoL










And last but not least THE STIG took some intrest in this car at a local swap meet. It's a 60's showcar that has seen better days. Missing lots of stuff, we think we might be able to give it new life including a double heart transplant. Too bad we don't have any reference for the original to go by.











Anyhow. back to work! Thanks for stopping by


----------



## kiwidave

Yep, that 57 is hot. Real nice job 71!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Uh oh- I see some Dirt !  Ahem....you didn't mention the Late Model #67







:thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks Kiwi. I do it for the kudos, yes, I'm a shell of a man who needs to be constantly praised... What? It's what my wife told me to say. Ohh uh hi Honey, didn't see you reading over my shoulder... why do you have the frying pan in your han........


----------



## plymouth71

*Sorry Ralph*

Sorry there Ralph, Don't know how I keep missing the dirt trackers...

Thats a scratchbuilt modified I handcrafted from a beat up Dodge Charger Stocker. Lopped the roof off, filled and sanded the front end and removed the rear bumper. Like it?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Been busy up there huh pal. GTO came out bad a$$ for sure.

The rebel is hot.

What is that 57?? WHere did it come form? Tyco resin??


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Awesome !*

Yessiree- I indeed Likey ALOT  BTW- what chassis is under it- and what maker was the donor body ?


plymouth71 said:


> Sorry there Ralph, Don't know how I keep missing the dirt trackers...
> 
> Thats a scratchbuilt modified I handcrafted from a beat up Dodge Charger Stocker. Lopped the roof off, filled and sanded the front end and removed the rear bumper. Like it?


----------



## plymouth71

Yeah, thats a Tyco. Cut off the side pipes. Dolled it up with BMF, turned out pretty good. The GTO Will look even better when I can buy some flat tan for the roof.











Well the guys finished off the Petty Car, had them down to check it out and they said we did it all wrong ?!?!? Anyhow I didn't know what they were talking about, we googled reference pics all afternoon the day we got it and checked all our reference books. Anyhow they emailed some pics to me tonight and I finally saw what we did wrong. Yeah I now I get what they meant. Hopefully we'll have it figured out by the end of the weekend. Nice that my inventory guy finally told me about the spare parts too. sheesh, that guy.










Can't believe the stuff were getting in here lately. That Charger is a basket case, but the owner is very attached and wants to save it. You'd think we had some magic goop we could just slop on to make it ALL better or something. Gonna have to find me a donor for the entire back half. 

Oh and don't get me started on the Trans Am, guy is complaining about his gas mileage! Wants to know why he's only getting 167 mpg or something. My guys have broken 3 wrench's trying to remove the oil filter...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Only 167 mpg? Better go through it.


----------



## slotto

Love the rake on the 5seven!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yea that tyco 57 looks awfully right on the Aurora chassis!!!lmao!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Yessiree- I indeed Likey ALOT  BTW- what chassis is under it- and what maker was the donor body ?


It takes a tyco widepan. It was a stripped body so I couldn't tell you much except I believe it is a dodge nascar tyco body. I did a bunch of work to it to get it to look like that. You can purchase custom cast AFX Steelies for your tyco axles from RoadRaceReplicas.com


----------



## bobhch

Have been away for a bit and Boom, Bam, Pow...look at you Plymouth71. 

Busy, busy you are making little cars...Sweet 57 and Dirt Track racer!!

Bob...Petty forever...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

There's some cool stuff going at the P71 shop!!!, (the boys have been watching). Looks like you Pro Streeted the GTO too, jus sayn!!! Likin that 57 in red...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

That Tyco 57 has rekindled some inspiration in a long shelved project. 

Great build!


----------



## plymouth71

Glad to hear it! Can't wait to see it too. :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

*Sorry were Closed!*










Due to financial difficulties the shop has had to close up at least for the Summer. I've been sinking my time and money into this place but Things have occured recently which necessitate closure of the shop for the forseeable future. All outstanding orders and comittments will be honoured and completed as soon as possible. We here at Plymouth71's Custom Paint and Bodyshop Thank you for your patronage and hope to do business with you again.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dan???

What r u sayin??

You ok bud?? Or is this the normal summer schedule?

Will your guys get unemployment? A lot of guys out of work now.


----------



## GoldenJet

Thats too bad some real cool stuff!


----------



## win43

plymouth71 said:


> Due to financial difficulties the shop has had to close up at least for the Summer. I've been sinking my time and money into this place but Things have occured recently which necessitate closure of the shop for the forseeable future. All outstanding orders and comittments will be honoured and completed as soon as possible. We here at Plymouth71's Custom Paint and Bodyshop Thank you for your patronage and hope to do business with you again.


Hope things turn around for you real soon


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, Hope it's only temporary!!! Hate to see shops go out...... RM


----------



## plymouth71

Sorry guys. I've gotta put slotting aside for a while. I need to work on my Condo so that I can sell it and buy a house. That means cleaning, repairing etc. The Mrs. says slots go into storage, and for my childrens sake I have to agree.


----------



## slotcarman12078

You'll be back!! Get your ducks in a row, get done what has to be done, and maybe the house will have a nice cozy spot to set up when you get settled... :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

yeah, that would be nice. Unfortunately it looks like I will be limited to talking on here durning my off time at work or before bed for the most part. Housing cost just shot up here, and crappy homes took a $20-30,000 jump. If I don't make a move now we'll be priced out of a house, and my kids need a yard. I might even have to sell some slots too. I've got a couple complete sets and some customs I'm willing to let go, but E-bay is [email protected]&!ing me off! I would sell them on here, but I'm looking to squeeze as much out of them as I can, and I like you guys too much.


----------



## plymouth71

*Meanwhile at Plymouth71's Custom Paint & Bodyshop. . .*


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Dan, wassup with that !????


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice work! That almost looks real.


----------



## slotcarman12078

You found bones too?


----------



## torredcuda

plymouth71 said:


> yeah, that would be nice. Unfortunately it looks like I will be limited to talking on here durning my off time at work or before bed for the most part. Housing cost just shot up here, and crappy homes took a $20-30,000 jump. If I don't make a move now we'll be priced out of a house, and my kids need a yard. I might even have to sell some slots too. I've got a couple complete sets and some customs I'm willing to let go, but E-bay is [email protected]&!ing me off! I would sell them on here, but I'm looking to squeeze as much out of them as I can, and I like you guys too much.


I feel for ya as I`m trying to sell my house due to divorce and I`ll be lucky to break even and then try to find the $$ to buy another place but hope it all works out for ya.Get back here when you can.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

plymouth71 said:


>


 So Dan, are ya gonna tell us what the Pic is all about ? Don't just leave us hangin !


----------



## plymouth71

Sorry guys, Can't talk about the Case just yet. I'll let you in on it real soon...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

OMG!!!!! 

Someone try and steal your slot cars?!?!?!?!?  

I'm on my way!!


----------



## Super Coupe

Was it a Big Foot sighting?
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dan whats going on with the spam emails??????

Please let us know whats up.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Dan, any word about "the Case" you can share with us ?! I mean you just can't tease us and leave us dangling


----------



## plymouth71

I'm hoping things will wrap up this weekend... :wave:


----------



## plymouth71

*Wow, I'm glad thats over with...*

Sorry guys about being so secretive, but having my shop in the middle of an international scandal was not something I wanted to promote. Thankfully things have nearly come to a close and the Judge has lifted the publication ban. 

It all started when I decided to take a break for the Summer. Working in a hot shop is not my idea of fun, but with work being so plentiful this spring due to icy roads, I banked a lot of profit. Things had slowed down a lot as summer approached and the operating budget didn't look good. My accountant said we could afford a special gift for the guys which could solve the work shortage over the summer. I decided to reward the guys with a paid summer vacation You'd think that would be generous enough, but apparently not. 

Three of my guys including my Parts Manager advised me they had some extra work offered to them and asked if they could use the shop. No problem, as long as they pay for their consumables I said, no big deal. WRONG! 

I came into the shop one night to pick up some wax for my water skis and found some evidence of sub-quality parts. i won't get into those details, suffice to say though, I contacted the local authorities. Good thing I did, as they were already investigating, and by coming forward I was cleared of all possible charges.

Over the next couple weeks I was able to gather details, including the fact my Parts Manager was bringing counterfeit parts at a ridiculously low cost and placing them on customer restoration projects. 











This really frosts me because these customers rely on us to provide top quality products. Needless to say those three have been punted, but, not before the raid...










Early in the morning of June 13th, It happened. They were everywhere and from everywhere. RCMP, Local, State, Feds too. They were in the Woods, on the roads and in the sky.










They even had the S.W.A.T. team in case there was trouble!










The scene was Chaos! I had to bring in a cleaning crew as a couple of those employees left skids marks where they stood.

Unfortunately, my customers initially lost their cars as they were seized for evidence. It was hard to watch the hooks' take em away.










After pleading with the Judge, he ordered the former employees to pay for the replacement parts required to replace the counterfeit ones. And.... he also ordered the release of the cars to me to remove the counterfeit parts and complete the restorations for my customers. So all's well that ends well.

Sorry I couldn't let you all in on it, but it was a gong show, Nothing like being smack in the middle of a real life COPS episode! Things are back to normal for the most part. Still looking for a few new employees, and We're shipping out some completed cars later this week, I'll post some pics when I have a few minutes. Thanks for stopping by, I'm sure you'll agree, it's never boring here at Plymouth71's Custom Paint and Body Shop :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang!! I thought Squatch finally got snagged!! LOL Good to see ya back in operation 71!!


----------



## eastside johnny

HEY, where's that tow truck going with the #20 T Bird???....I just found the parts for it!

.....why are there a couple of black sedans parked at the ends of my block?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Great stuff Dan. Great shots too.

I need to get me a big Shell Wrecker.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

So, when's the city impound auction?


----------



## plymouth71

I got one more Wrecker left....


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

WOW- What a story ! The wait was worth it, the suspense was killin' me though 

Great pix, and it was nice seeing the outside of the shop too. :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks Ralph, it was killer trying to get some of those cars done in between calls at work and the little time I have at home. Did you want me to post your shipment here or did you want me to keep you in suspense. LoL. 

For that matter, What about You Joe Skylark? Should I have my guys pull out the finished products or????


----------



## 1976Cordoba

NTxSlotCars said:


> So, when's the city impound auction?


x 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

1976Cordoba said:


> x 2 :thumbsup:


Missed it huh guys????




plymouth71 said:


> After pleading with the Judge, he ordered the former employees to pay for the replacement parts required to replace the counterfeit ones. And.... he also ordered the release of the cars to me to remove the counterfeit parts and complete the restorations for my customers. So all's well that ends well.



Sorry !


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dan do what you may.

I love to see the work you do right here in your custom shop bub!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Plymouth,

What a great story line with lots of action! Tow Away zone and Police every place you look. 

Bob...all parts are not created equal...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

plymouth71 said:


> Thanks Ralph, it was killer trying to get some of those cars done in between calls at work and the little time I have at home. Did you want me to post your shipment here or did you want me to keep you in suspense. LoL.
> 
> For that matter, What about You Joe Skylark? Should I have my guys pull out the finished products or????


Dan, personally- I like surprises, but it's your call.....


----------



## plymouth71

Ok... When I get a chance to stop by the shop I'll shoot some pics for you Joe, but we'll pass over Ralph's... Thank's gentlemen.


----------



## XracerHO

Really like all the RCMP vehicles!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: What paint are you using & how are you making the RCMP crest? ..RL


----------



## bobhch

XracerHO said:


> Really like all the RCMP vehicles!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: What paint are you using & how are you making the RCMP crest? ..RL


They look like they are printed on white water slide decal paper to me.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=rcmp+crest&qpvt=rcmp+crest&FORM=IGRE#x0y0

Here are some good images, Bz


----------



## plymouth71

I print them on white and on clear... and the paint, i'll have to check, it's Rustoleum I believe... Royal Blue maybe? Did you need a couple?


----------



## XracerHO

Thks guys for the info & suggestions because I do want a few RCMP crests (about time to learn How) then build similar vehicles. Thanks again RL


----------



## plymouth71

Ok, so if you wanted a couple of RCMP crests, I'm going to need an address to mail them to... These are replicas of the ones on the AFX Car.

On to other news...


Work will be picking up a little at the shop. Part of the reason it's slowed down is that I'm trying to find a new home with slot space. Ok, the Mrs wants to find a new home and I'm hoping I can have some dedicated slot space. Anyhow I've been working on a very special diorama for my Uncle. He is without a doubt my favorite uncle, Honest, Hardworking and Family oriented. He just retired from the Railway where he spent 35+ years as an locomotive engineer. 

I've had the plans in place for a couple years at least, but I've put a rush into completing it. I realize it's not Slot car material, but it does use my diorama skills and is a practice run for my permanent track (the one for my proposed slot space). I thought I'd share some pics of the work in progress to completion.

I took a Shadow box purchased at Micheal's with a 50% off coupon and added some carved up blue insulation board. I also scratch built the bridge from balsa wood. The trains is Z scale from a Hallmark Christmas ornament set.



















I then added plaster rock cuts and started the paint










I then added the rest of the details and hand-painted the backdrop.






























What do you think???


----------



## slotcarman12078

Beautiful piece of work!! How can he not love it? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71,

I dig it....very tiny and detailed! Your Uncle is going to love it as well.

You are the Nephew Uncles dream about having...hE iS lUcKy to have you as a Nephew.

Bob...looks like family BIG HUG time...ZILLA


----------



## WesJY

WOW!! FRICKIN AWESOME !!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Damn bud!!!!! Whoda thunk!!!


Very nice detail and your uncle will be beside himself i'm sure. :dude:


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks Guys! I really appreciate all your input into this site and I draw inspiration from all of you, granted this was started before I got back into slotting, but I think you know where I'm coming from...

:wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Great Work on the Shadowbox Diorama, Dan. Once upon a time I was a model railroader myself, so stuff like that brings back the memories :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

that would look great in anyone's home! :thumbsup: railroader or not!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dan?? Why not make a Slot Shadow Box next??? 


:wave:


----------



## plymouth71

Unless I was using a pushcar chassis, wouldn't that kind of be a waste????


----------



## fordcowboy

Iam not a train guy and I love it. very good job man. fcb


----------



## TBI

That's way cool Dan! :thumbsup:

I'm riding the Amtrak from SLC to Denver Tuesday for some NHRA action, 
it's supposedly one of the most scenic stretches of railroad in the US. 

Your shadow box just added to the anticipation :wave:


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome work on the shadow box, a very thoughtful project for your uncle.

PLY71, Thanks very much for the offer of the RCMP crests but I'd prefer to learn the technique myself. Thanks for the information. ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

Well done. Thanks for sharing and some inspiration.


----------



## plymouth71

Well, it was a hit. Nearly brought a tear to his eye and I received Kudos all around. 

Ok well back to work for the guys, just trying to clean up the shop and make it presentable. We've received a bunch of stuff in the last week, everything from bodies(thanks Ralph to basket cases (thanks Eastside Johhny and complete works of art or Bob rather(Thank you). Anyhow, I plan to take some photos of our new arrivals and a sneak peek on our latest work as soon as I can.

Until then Keep your stick on the Ice! (The Jets are back in town Baby!)


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

:thumbsup: Buddy


----------



## plymouth71

Well hopefully things are back to normal around here. I thought I'd bring you up to speed. Lots of stuff going on behind the scenes which will come to light soon but before I get ahead of myself, here's a few shots of what's arrived lately.










First thing to arrive was this way cool Samba Bus. I may be a Mopar Man but I know whats cool. PEPSI! LoL Thanks Zilla, you rock even if you like Coke Zero hahaha! Anyhow it was lacking a bit of power with that aircooled engine, and we didn't need ALL the passenger room, so we stuffed a nice little 440 in there for some oomph! Love the white walls!










Next up came a surprise package from a recent customer Ralph the 3rd. That nice Buick body will make a great pro-stock beast.










I think a top chop is in order for that pick up. Unfortunately I can't show you the other car Ralph sent because My son has taken it for a spin.










And last but certainly not least I sent out a request for some vintage T-bird stocker parts. I received a shipment from Eastside Johnny that blew my socks off. The bodys need a lot of work, but seeing as I don't have this particular model, I can't bare to part them out. Maybe I will be able to buy some castings from Der Parts Schwine. He does good work.










On a side note, we are coming to the end of a couple other projects, which will have to wait for another installment,










And I'm just finishing up some work for one of our best customer's Joe Skylark... Again, further details will have to wait. It's the long weekend Baby!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

plymouth71 said:


>


WOW - Nice to see the shop staying busy! I like what I see going on with the Camaro-to-Firebird swap happening down in the corner there. Be sure to elborate when ya get a minute. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: + :thumbsup:

Oh, and that pink 'Buick' pro stocker you got there is really a Monte Carlo SS with the rare 'aero-coupe' back glass treatment.


----------



## eastside johnny

I think that OSHA wouldn't want you in the shop barefoot....so put your socks back on!......(do you have OSHA up there?)

nice pictures of the shop.....now I know where to send the "Basket cases"


----------



## slotcarman12078

That Pontiac conversion grabbed my eye right off the bat too!!! Jim Rockford got me hooked on them! :lol: Keep them guys busy 71!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TGM2054

YEAH! More on that Camaro to Firebird conversion please.Back in the day I used to own a 70 1/2 Trans Am and would love to have another ( even if it's a little smaller). Nice shop too!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Doba I don't know about the Monte. I believe the regals came with the aerocoupe rear window as well. Although only in Nascar did it really have this set up. But in fact I have a 440 stocker buick with the big rear window.

Dan the trucks are a little out of focus but i'm loving them!!!!


And P.S. Dan, where do I get me a couple of those pink buicks stockers?????? Lookd like a HotWheels Replica if I do say so myself. I have it lol..I Have to have a few for my collection!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

It all boiled down to the power plant, grille and tail light panel. Could be a Buick, could be a Monte..I bet the Stig knows, but he ain't talkin' !! Either way, it's a cool body! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

JoeSkylark -- Only the Monte Carlo SS aero-coupe and the '86-'87 Pontiac Grand Prix 2+2 had the aero treatment back window.

The Buick Regal never came with the aero-package back window. TYCO stuck an aero back window on THEIR Buick casting as a short cut instead of making new Monte Carlo & Grand Prix castings.

The yellow & blue #3 Earnhardt Wrangler car was a Buick passed as a Monte Carlo . . .

















. . . and the Richard Petty #43 car was a Buick passed as a Grand Prix 2+2.

















Toy makers have a bad habit of taking shortcuts when it comes to making accurate replicas of race cars, and Tyco was no different.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

FYI- that Car WAS a Hot Wheels Plastic Bodied Monte SS With Aero Window, and was molded in a nice red color, that didn't pick up in Dan's pix. I removed all the tampos on the body except one Hot Wheels logo, and I cut out the chassis mounts before I sent it to Dan. I had plans to use the body myself, but I don't have any 4 gear chassis or anything else that matched the wheelbase, plus the fact that Dan is such a nice guy....so I just sent it to him for a good home and possible project car.


----------



## plymouth71

Ralphthe3rd said:


> FYI- that Car WAS a Hot Wheels Plastic Bodied Monte SS With Aero Window, and was molded in a nice red color, that didn't pick up in Dan's pix. I removed all the tampos on the body except one Hot Wheels logo, and I cut out the chassis mounts before I sent it to Dan. I had plans to use the body myself, but I don't have any 4 gear chassis or anything else that matched the wheelbase, plus the fact that Dan is such a nice guy....so I just sent it to him for a good home and possible project car.



Sorry Ralph, it reminded me of the Darrell Waltrip Mountain Dew Buick casting, so I thought it was a Buick. Sorry Joe. I had to squish a four gear under dare. But I thinking it looks good, just needs a Giant atmosphere sucking hood scoop and maybe some decals to finish it off. 

Joe the pics were fuzzy on purpose LoL, just wanted to see if you commented. I finally picked up my soldering iron so I can finish your Road Runner. Wanna see what it looks like so far? Not blurry I mean. By the way that Magnum the boys were pushing into the shop is the one you sent me. I hope to do it justice as it was one of Bruce's castings, and the only body of his I have.

Here are the Track Cleaners, just need to finish the lights on the one truck.










Thanks everyone for noticing the Trans Am. I just have to finish up a few parts like the tail light panel, window pillars and a front air dam. I cast front & rear parts from a die-cast and grafted a shaker hood from an AFX Firebird Basket case (that physically made me ill as It was from my childhood and I haven't found a replacement).










Sorry for the blurry pic, I was tired and wasn't at my best. Better pics soon I hope.

p.s. kinda surprised no one commented on the Daytona Pro-Mod sitting there.... or my Grand Am Tag Team.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Me bad, for thinking Buick had the aero rear glass and forgetting pontiac did.. Shows how much attention I paid to cars from that era...  

I applaud your abdominal fortitude in grafting that scoop 71. You got me thinking, that's for sure!! Sky High's sweepers look sweet too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yea man the Daytona Pro-Mod is comi9ng along nicely. Looks like you raised the wing?? Maybe for extra down force due to the big power plant you mounted in there??? :wave:

The brooms look amazing. Can't wait to see them. BTW, I noticed the hood peeking into that shot!! That hood decal looks great!!!!!!!

Now on those Pontiacs....they just don't do a thing for me personally. They make good runners as wall darts but as far as style, maybe you could do something with them. If anyone, maybe you. They need help. 

Doba thanks for clearing that up. I knew it exsisted on a 440 lol!!!

Ralphie, where can I get one of those??? 

Dan the guys look like they're hard at work. Don't push them too hard though.


----------



## XracerHO

WOW - So many Great projects, it's nice to see the shop staying busy! Like the Daytona Pro-Mod & the two Pontiacs especially the flame paint job on the hoist, waiting for their close-ups. The Camaro transition to TA Firebird very interesting idea & good execution, will be following it's progress. ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Mmmm...Hotwheels Plastic bodies*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ralphie, where can I get one of those???


 Joey, if you mean the plastic bodied Monte SS Aero from HotWheels? Well, just keep searching the older stuff from the past dozen years, they are out there. BTW- Hot Wheels has made over a dozen Plastic bodied versions of their old faves in the past decade or so. I collected about t 3/4 of then and the other 1/4 aren't worth collecting- lol. But do note- the Plastic bodied cars have diecast frames, while most later diecast bodies use plastic frames(tho some are diecast top and bottom). 
If you like Joe, I'll search for another Plastic bodied Monte SS aero for you ?
Other plastic bodies from Hotwheels include the Hotrod '57 Chevy, the Monte SS, an 80's era T-Bird stocker, a Dodge Van, a Rescue Truck, a Ferrari Modena, a Ferrari 308, and a half dozen others...and btw- the Color changer cars all use Plastic bodies- but are painted, while most of the regular plastic bodies are color molded with just tampos here and there.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hahahahahaha!!! Joey!!! Hahahahahaha! Ralphie!!! Hahahahahahahaha!!! :lol: 

"Don't ever call me Joey!! My mother called me Joey once!!! Once!!" _ Misquote, Joe Piscopo, Johnny Dangerously_ :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I think the color changers / shifters from Hot Wheels are all plastic bodies.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Joey, if you mean the plastic bodied Monte SS Aero from HotWheels? Well, just keep searching the older stuff from the past dozen years, they are out there. BTW- Hot Wheels has made over a dozen Plastic bodied versions of their old faves in the past decade or so. I collected about t 3/4 of then and the other 1/4 aren't worth collecting- lol. But do note- the Plastic bodied cars have diecast frames, while most later diecast bodies use plastic frames(tho some are diecast top and bottom).
> If you like Joe, I'll search for another Plastic bodied Monte SS aero for you ?
> Other plastic bodies from Hotwheels include the Hotrod '57 Chevy, the Monte SS, an 80's era T-Bird stocker, a Dodge Van, a Rescue Truck, a Ferrari Modena, a Ferrari 308, and a half dozen others...and btw- the Color changer cars all use Plastic bodies- but are painted, while most of the regular plastic bodies are color molded with just tampos here and there.


Ahh yea i'm remembering now. I think the plastic monte's came in a gift set or a drag race HW set. If you see one that would be great. If not don't sweat it. Thanks Ralph :thumbsup:



slotcarman12078 said:


> Hahahahahaha!!! Joey!!! Hahahahahaha! Ralphie!!! Hahahahahahahaha!!! :lol:
> 
> "Don't ever call me Joey!! My mother called me Joey once!!! Once!!" _ Misquote, Joe Piscopo, Johnny Dangerously_ :thumbsup:


That is one of my favorites!!!!!!!! Forken eyeshole!!!!



1976Cordoba said:


> I think the color changers / shifters from Hot Wheels are all plastic bodies.


Yea doba your 100 percent correct thanks!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Hotwheels collector #'s etc...*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ahh yea i'm remembering now. I think the plastic monte's came in a gift set or a drag race HW set. If you see one that would be great. If not don't sweat it. Thanks Ralph :thumbsup:


 Hey Joe, that Monte SS I sent Dan came out in 1997, and was one of Four (plastic bodied)cars in the Quicksilver series, which consisted of the Monte SS, a dorky thing called the Aeroflash, a Ferrari 308 (I can get that one for ya), and a T-Bird Stock Car(I can get that one for ya as well).
The actual collector # for the Monte SS is #545.
Oh btw in 1996, Hotwheels had a Plastic Bodied Chevy 1500 NasTruck (Pick-up Truck), and that was collector #367 (and I can get that one for you too !).


----------



## plymouth71

Summer has slowed us down, but were still keeping busy. I've got my hands full getting our Condo ready for sale so I can't supervise the shop as I'd like. Just a little worried.... Hopefully Over the next few weeks nothing Crazy happens, fingers crossed. 










Anyhow, here's a rundown of the current projects...

The first car I remember was my Dad's 1975 Plymouth Fury. It was a Dark Green called Deep Sherwood Poly. He bought that car new, and babied it, waxing and buffing it every chance he got. I still remember when he replaced the timing chain in our 1 car garage. He gave to his sister who promptly ran it into the ground and neglected it until it was a rusted hulk towed away to the scrapyard. Anyhow. I picked up a movie surplus police car from Bud's and although its actually a dodge Monaco, it's in pristine condition. I've already started the conversion process and I'll post an update when time permits.








[/IMG]

My Son loves Punch Buggies or Slug Bugs if you prefer. Made the mistake of teaching him about that game, dumb dumb dumb. I've never been scared half to death more often than when I drive with him. Our rules state it must be visible to both the players, out of the blue he whacks me on a regular basis. Ahh well. good clean fun right??? :drunk:

Here;s a little die-cast conversion for your viewing pleasure.










Oh Yeah.. Punch Buggy Purple no return! :tongue:

Keeping with the die-cast theme here is an old transport truck I picked up just across the border. I wish I had the kahunas to cast it. It is pretty cool.










Here's one I'm contemplating stripping for parts to cast, or possibly casting the whole thing. What do you think?











Anyhow, thanks for stopping by, your thoughts are always appreciated!

Oh almost forgot... an update on my Rat Rod


----------



## bobhch

Plymouth,

All these are great build ups. My favorite is the Bug...I love bugs!
That bug sure has some character to it. 

Sooooooooooooo what is that guy in the Chicken outfit doing laying on your bench? Just wondering 

Bob...attack of the killer chicken?...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Good stuff Dan, I always love seeing pix of your shop scenes :thumbsup:
BTW- I'm looking to find/build a shop myself, so I can feature Race Car builds and other related shop scenes like you and others post.


----------



## 41-willys

love your rat rod. I think the Vette would be a cool slot car


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some cool stuff P71!!! I bought that Hot Wheels cabover to cast as it's a good looking truck, never thought about a 4 gear and have never cast it...Doh!!! The Vette is a beautiful car, just a little big for a slotcar, IMO, even though I bought both the white and red versions...RM


----------



## plymouth71

Zilla, that chicken came with a Thunder Bird from a certain customizer on this board. He also sent me some decals too. That Thunderbird will become a replica of a local icon, this car...










Things are going slow as there is a lot of scratchbuilding.

The Randy, that isn't a four gear... I sliced the sides of a Magnatraction and the front wheels are detached. I just removed the diecast chassis, and dremeled out some of the chrome sub chassis, fits like a glove! 

That Corvette does seem a bit big, but I might take a stab at it. Besides... I could always cast it in resin and then shrink it. Much easier than playing with metal... Just a thought,


----------



## slotto

Awww man, that V-Dub is Kick A! Love the color and the great decal and how The Stig looks on. Surfs up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

I'm an aircooled goofus from way back.

I love that bug! It's not all gomered up and tarded out with blowers, scoops, spoilers and dams. Looks like a good candidate for casting...sorta the best of both eras when you really look at it. Half vintage slug bug and half super beetle.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Bill, don't spread this around, but for 5 years in the late 70's....I was an Air-Cooled VW Dealer mechanic (lol- before they were called Techs). Funny thing is, today I could care less about those old V-Dubs....such a PITA to work on. But on the plus side, at least on a H.O. scale V-Dub, I don't have to be up under the rear fenders to adjust the valves- LOL.


----------



## XracerHO

Cool builds! The cabover & Ply conversion are great ideas, nice Bug & Rat Rod (like the engine wiring) and Vet is a good parts cars. ..RL


----------



## TGM2054

It all looks good! Depending on how that Vette fits a four gear it would make an awesome pro mod body!


----------



## gomanvongo

wait... the Stig gazing longingly at a vee-dub? Clarkson's gonna flip! They'll have to get new Stig from the farm, this one's gone off!

http://www.streetfire.net/video/top-gear-the-new-stig_2083382.htm


----------



## plymouth71

gomanvongo said:


> wait... the Stig gazing longingly at a vee-dub? Clarkson's gonna flip! They'll have to get new Stig from the farm, this one's gone off!
> 
> http://www.streetfire.net/video/top-gear-the-new-stig_2083382.htm


No no no. We fitted a Porsche's 3.6 biturbo engine that used to sit in the 911 Turbo from 2004-08. The Porsche engine gives the bug 480hp and 457lb-ft of torque output. It can run a sub-five second 0-62mph and the bug can hit a top speed of 174mph


----------



## gomanvongo

plymouth71 said:


> No no no. We fitted a Porsche's 3.6 biturbo engine that used to sit in the 911 Turbo from 2004-08. The Porsche engine gives the bug 480hp and 457lb-ft of torque output. It can run a sub-five second 0-62mph and the bug van can hit a top speed of 174mph


Thats a bit better than my 1:1 78 VW Westy Camper can do :freak: .... does anyone have a junked 911 turbo to donate?


----------



## plymouth71

Well I thought I'd share my work in progress, but decided to post the pics in the Rat Rod CBP. I've got some other work to show here soon!


----------



## plymouth71

*Summer vacation is over, Now get back to work!~*

Well the boys are back in town and getting busy with it. Lots of work to catch up on and I guess we can get jiggy with it.

We've started to receive some engines for balancing and blue printing, exciting stuff I must say. A couple of blocks in progress, just waiting for water pumps. Speaking of Jig's, the guys put together this Plastic block. Great for our custom mods, we can see how parts will fit to the block we're building, plus it is light enough for a couple guys to put it into place our custom chassis builds! Might have to re-pop some of these for masses...










Speaking of preparations, things will be busy this winter. Of course summer is cruise season here but all the work gets done in the winter so I'm starting to stock up on supplies. Just received a large shipment of chutes for the record number of drag cars we've been recruited to build this season. 










Speaking of dragsters, here are a few projects underway! Rickie Smith sent us this Fire bird to restore for his personal collection and we are thinking of cleaning up this nice vintage bird. I still can't believe someone would take a sawzall to a classic. Then there is the Vette Funny car. We think it might be one of Bruce Larson's USA-1 cars back from the 90's but were unsre as there is no ID tags. They boys were messing around with our shop car throwing a scoop on it... Hmmm now it's got me thinking...










The boys brought is some of their toys picked up with their vacation bonus. A couple RC's... A pocket rocket...










Even The STIG got in on it. Were going to "massage" the Turbo diesel and see what we can do... I know.. I know it's a Semi, but hey we've got to try!










Finishing up we got lucky at the police auction today, ok umm not lucky when you look at these monsters, but they were cheap and the metal is good. No sure what we'll do with them, but there's plenty of room for Cop Motors 'round here!










Last but certainly not least we are saying goodbye to a treasured build. We are sending this one on to a very generous friend who requested we "have at 'er" and we did. Joe has been instrumental in a number of our builds and will be receiving this in the mail as soon as we can round up the postage.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Dan, it's GREAT seeing your boys back in action again, I really missed seeing you shop action and project cars.... as YOU, and a few others here(@HT) have been great inspirations for me :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

that is a sweet PLUM for JoeSkyLark!


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks guys. Wish I had an ALPS printer, I would ... wait. never mind. I'm glad I don't have an ALPs printer, I would be going nuts making decals, I'd never get any customizing done! LoL Just gotta find the glass...


----------



## tjd241

You did it again P71... You took purple (likely my least fav color)... and made a real sweet car with it ! Great job ! :thumbsup: ...... I still remember the Camaro. :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

Stig! Its Eddie Irvine I would bet big dollors on that..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff P71!!! Like those side graphics on the Plum Crazy...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Hope my guys don't see the RC car, they'll be wanting one...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Dan, your RC car reminded me, that recently one of my mechanics presented one of my drivers with an RC Car right at trackside, and even had some fun runnin it right on the actual Speedway itself. Check out a couple of pix I snapped from that day


----------



## Rolls

Wow, P71! When you get the boys back to work, you really get the boys back to work! Great new and unique builds! Especially love the Plum Crazy and sorry to see it go, but it sounds like it's going to a very good curator.

Beautiful!!


----------



## plymouth71

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool stuff P71!!! Like those side graphics on the Plum Crazy...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Hope my guys don't see the RC car, they'll be wanting one...RM


Thanks Randy. Them be RRR decals. Unfortunatly I cannot lay claim to their cool factor.


----------



## plymouth71

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Hey Dan, your RC car reminded me, that recently one of my mechanics presented one of my drivers with an RC Car right at trackside, and even had some fun runnin it right on the actual Speedway itself. Check out a couple of pix I snapped from that day


Haha Love it R Cubed!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dude the shop is looking great and full of cool projects. Love the casting engines idea too bud. No doubt they will be a hot item. The RC car is a great time killer in between jobs. Speaking of which, The Plum Crazy Beast is smoking hot!!!!!!!!!!!! Really car bud!!!!! Came out amazing :thumbsup:


Very very cool bro. Very excited to put her in my display case!!!!! :dude:

A Million thanks bro. 

P.S. any luck finding a place yet??


----------



## plymouth71

Nope. We were outbid on our last offer. Maybe this weekend. I've got a couple surprises coming your way. Just need to find the glass for that Purple People Pleasing Plymouth.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ahem!!!!

No Tri Shield hanging in the shop?? Or a nice GN logo???

Please contact the shop manager for me and tell him if he doesn't correct this issue i'm gonna send Vinny and Mario for a little visit.


----------



## plymouth71

Great. Maybe Vinnie and Mario can bring one!




I'm still looking for a small Buick Logo. I prefer something in 3 dimensions rather than a sticker or decal...


----------



## kiwidave

Super Magnatraction Plum crazy is very cool. Liking the little motors as well.


----------



## roadrner

Great little RC! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## plymouth71

A little something a friend and I are working on....


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

plymouth71 said:


> A little something a friend and I are working on....


Ummmm...is that a deep sea underwater submersible ?


----------



## plymouth71

Did you click on it to see the video???? You might want one trackside ...


----------



## bobhch

Plum Crazy!!

Remote Control Plane and Cars!!

Blinking Action!!

You are getting down to work and kicking some Booty Dude!

STIG looks dangerous in that Semi (I'd stay clear of that rig with him driving it)...

Bob...keep on truckin'...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*D'oh !*



plymouth71 said:


> Did you click on it to see the video???? You might want one trackside ...


Ummm...No, I didn't clicky, didn't realize it was a link to a vid  And on a related note, I'm using a 10 yr old PC with dial-up connection, so vids and me don't get along well together  *sighs


----------



## plymouth71

Sorry Ralph... It's the top end of an AFX Rescue Van and a couple LED's for Headlights. Just trying to fit it all in.


----------



## alpink

plymouth, you will likely have to cut the top out of the van to fit everything in there. i tried one and got all the wiring stowed, but for some reason it doesn't flash like it should on the track. flashes fine when there is no load on the motor. the LEDs came with resistors soldered on and the LEDs are supposed to be rated at 12 volts this way. they work fine on a 9 volt battery when the tires are off the ground, but on the track, even under full acceleration, no flash, just glow.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've been battling the flash issue for a long time. The 3rd light up I did was an Athearn fire truck which worked great until I put it on the track. These http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/bl-213-f.html will work, though I've had a few issues with the red flashing ones. You can special order the whole shebang wired on one small board if I recall correctly. The difference will be instead of being true wig wags, they'll all be independent flashers. You can mix and match the speed of the flash, though minor discrepancies in flash speed are natural. Four slow blink LEDs will cycle through different sequences because of the imperfections in the flasher circuits. Keep in mind, all them LEDs up top are going to make a top heavy ambulance even more top heavy.


----------



## win43

WOW!!!!
Love the little RC car. ................ and the blinkies ......... well, let's just say they remind me of the 60s.


----------



## plymouth71

Wow it sure has been busy at the shop. Just on my way to the Christmas party, so I only have time for a couple pics!

Y'all have heard of our great fortune coming into a great collection of Cars I'm sure. Luckily we stumbled upon this nice collection of cars in the little town of Niverville, who'd a thunk it.










One of our favourite cars was this F1 racer. Initially it was misisng a front wing, but thankfully a friend had sent us on he had purchased all painted up. He stripped the paint and to his horror found the rare Saudia Williams car. What great luck for me, it was missing the other wing, so a clean cut and simple repair we have a nice Whole example!










I just can't seem to shake these orange chargers. They seem to find ME! Anyhow, thought I showcase them together. Now which is which? I can't tell the difference, can you tell the difference?










Last one for now, more later if I can operate the keyboard after the party!:freak:

Park RNDL Sent me a package containing one of my "grail" cars recently. I had been searching for one since I got back into slots and everytime I bid on one it got away. I found nearly every other AFX Firebird except this one. Now I have received 2 within a matter of a couple months! LoL










Cheers everyone and Merry Christmas! BTW Joe Skylark, Did mention your Christmas present is on the way?


----------



## plymouth71

See what I mean???


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Crowded aint the word!! It's jammed in there with orange cars!!!


I will let you know when my package arrives Dan, thanks. :wave:

P.S. My wife also ordered me that sweet Matco Drag Strip from they're site for 139.00 for Christmas... Go me!!


----------



## plymouth71

You have a pretty awesome Wife then Joe !!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff P71...Go Big Orange!!! That AFX Firebird is one of my favorites color combos as well....
J65, If you want to sell just the Matco cars, LMK... RM


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks guys, I am preparing to sell one of my Rebel Chargers, the only problem is how to do it fairly. I really need to sell one as that is mainly how I get my slot funds. This time I borrowed from my vacation$$ and I need to replace it. Obviously I want to get as much as possible, but I'd like to make sure anyone interested gets a shot. Any suggestions? 


Anyhow, as promised more of an update is in order so lets get on with the show...

Recently I finally shipped off some stuff to Joe Skylark, If I had an extra GN it would have been in there, but alas it was not to be.
>>Warning: Gratuitous GN Shot!<<










Don't worry tho. Joe is getting a good collection of stuff that I hope makes him happy.










The boy's have been are expecting a surge in attendance at Bison Drag ways this coming racing season. Looks like interest is up when it comes to drags so We are receiving many paint and body requests. Here are just a few:

This beautiful 70's Trans Am is finished off in Tu-tone green with a light coat of prismatic Holographic clear. Thanks to RRR for supplying the Mtn Dew decals for our sponsor. Not quite sure what it will have for a power plant but once that's decided, we'll mount the Plexiglas windows.










We also garnered a nice 55 Chevy which is not yet sponsored.  We're hoping someone will step forward as it goes like umm, uh, snot. haha










Sorry, I couldn't help it, I know bad joke. Anyhow lets carry on shall we? I'll be the first to say how surprised I am by all the GM cars that we had sent to us considering our shop's name. Hey Money talks what can I say! This next piece is coming along nicely, just waiting for the mile deep clearcoat to be applied. Hilltop maybe you can suggest a sponsor, you're pretty good at that!










And Dead last is this Cool piece of Fiberglas. Just working on the sponsorship, but the owner has elected to name it "Terminal Velocity". I've got my graphics man working on the design, but he's been turned down each time. 










Anyhow, my Son came by and invited me to go snowmobiling tomorrow morning So I'm jumping at the chance. Beats a Monday morning at work any day! We suited up to take a quick run out back on his vintage sleds. Nothing crazy fast, but fun in the corners! Cheers!


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice work!

Those really smooth finishes are eye catching... looks great!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Bill Hall said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Those really smooth finishes are eye catching... looks great!


 
No kidding - That Caddy is fantastic!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

plymouth71 said:


>


Some cool cars there P71, but this is a cool pic!!! No sure Fed Ex can handle that, may need the big truck!!!
Uh, A big black lettered " Mr. Goodwrench" would look good on the side of that green 55, jus sayn'... RM
P.S. Like the color fade on the Mountain Dew car...Remember those Mountain Dew bottle labels the boys cut & glued to the side of a ProStocker , might look real good on that purple Camaro???


----------



## TGM2054

Nice job on them all! And thanks for putting that lettering up there Hilltop. Now if I can figure out how to get my computer to do decals, I ve got the perfect car for them.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice to see Mountain Dew as a Sponsorer. I see that they sprang for the a new Digital steering system on the slick rocket. 

I hope that you will be posting pictures of the steering system as time permits. (LOL)

Nice Rides


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow Dan, you've been really busy lately, and man are these cool builds :thumbsup: Keep the pix and builds coming, it inspires all who view them- i'm sure


----------



## bobhch

The motor on the crate beeing hoisted by the forklift...Super Detail that says Fun all over it!! 
Now that is just neat Dude. :dude:

These Purple, green (nice 2 tone) and blue guys are Superb slots that would be fun to have on any slot car layout...zoom, zoom Baby!

Bob...thanks for posting up the pictures ( COOL BEANS )...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on all of the cars! The forklift hoisting the motor is a super detail. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## roadrner

Great lookers! Great shop! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## plymouth71

Thaks for the accolades guys! I appreciate the kudos. Man, just got in from hanging out with the boy again and thought I'd share some pics. This is a light Snow year, wish we had MORE!

I got the early lead, Dad knows how to take the turns!










Well, what can I say, I guess I taught him well LoL I expected him to wipe out










Yeah I let him Win.(mostly)










Later this week we'll head back to the ice track... I think we'll have to try something with a little more oomph...


----------



## Super Coupe

this may give ya a little more oomph..........
http://www.wonderhowto.com/images/gfx/gallery/l634022567349776276.jpg


----------



## plymouth71

Too Cool Super coupe!


----------



## plymouth71

*Merry Christmas All!*

It has been a little slow lately, as most of the crew have taken their holidays to share their time with family & friends. However there is always work to do.

I wanted to Thank JoAnn from Park Lane Hobbies for the goodies received today. The guys enjoyed them at the party and tools are always welcome! The truck was a great surprise and came at just the right time as you can see! I hope she shares the package I sent her!










Being a regulated shop we have to have the local Fire inspector come down to make sure our Christmas lights and tree are up to code. We changed the oil on the Mack for them as it was due. Good thing they came by. They noted a broken light socket, so I had Jimmy isolate it right away. They signed off on it, guess we'll need a new string next year!










Interesting story. Two weeks ago this guy has a Thunderbird towed in. Not bad shape except the hole in the hood and the primered windows. The guy said not to worry as they were to be replaced anyhow. 









Seems he wanted to turn it into a Drag car for his Girlfriend. No problem I said, then he told me he wanted it for Christmas day. Shoot, now it gets expensive. I told him I needed a down payment for half the projected costs, he gave me a certified check, everything looked good, so we got to work. Halfway through he decides to change colors, I tell him with Christmas coming so quickly, the price is doubled. He says no problem!










A day later after we began sanding he calls me to say His Girlfriend broke up with him, I say tough break, where's the balance for the car? He said he was going to pay for it with his girlfriends $$. Seems he was a gold digger. Said keep the car, I said gee thanks. No sense going through lawyers, this kid obviously had nothing. So plan B. Finish the car & sell it to pay off the bills. It'll be posted in Swap & Sell shortly. Just have a few finishing touches.





























Anyhow. We're off until the New Year now, so I thought I'd leave you all with this years Christmas Card just in case I missed you on the mailing list. Nothing says Christmas like the color Red and nothing says Red like a Ferrari!

God Bless!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Good Stuff!


----------



## XracerHO

Great Holiday Storyline, Cars & Trucks! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff P71!!! Good to see the Fire Dept close by!!! Liking them breathing tubes on the Bird...RM


----------



## TBI

You don't happen to have the girlfriend's phone number do you? 



Great post, Merry Christmas Dan!


----------



## bobhch

Who doesn't dig family snowmobile races, trees on trucks, firetrucks and fast cars...thanks for the HT on line Christmas and New Years card!!

Bob...Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you Plymouth71...zilla


----------



## jobobvideo

Nice card and love the sickles on the wall too!
Merry Christmas and New Year to you too!


----------



## slotcarman12078

TBI said:


> You don't happen to have the girlfriend's phone number do you?
> 
> 
> 
> Great post, Merry Christmas Dan!


lolol!!!! Fun story 71, and the birdie looks great!!! I hope the shop makes a bundle selling it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks Guys, Hope you have a great day sharing time with loved ones. I hope you have some time to reflect on the true meaning of Christmas and that you enjoy a good meal. God bless!


----------



## plymouth71

Sneak peek at the latest car out of the shop!!!


----------



## dnybsbl

plymouth71 said:


> Sneak peek at the latest car out of the shop!!!


SIMPLY AWESOME :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice bright and crisp decals!! Who makes those?? Pattos?? Mean looking Camaro 71!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Road Race Replicas made those decals!


----------



## bobhch

Now that is a neat TWIST on the Sunoco Camaro!!

Bob...Rev on the Red Line...zilla


----------



## ggnagy

There is a sound akin to an inline motor coming from Mr Donuhue's grave site.


----------



## win43

Very COOL :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great classic Penske Sunoco scheme on a modern Camaro dragster!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a good looking Camaro, I must say...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Nicely done!


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks Guys, It was an easy decision when I came across the decals. 

By The way, don't forget My Buick Grand National and T-Bird Drag car in the Swap & Sell section. The auction ends tonight at 10:00 CST !

In case you need a quick link, here it is! :thumbsup:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=347908


----------



## plymouth71

*Update!*

Well, I said goodbye to my Beloved Grand National. Didn't really want to, but I have bills coming, and that means I have to move some product. I will have some more cars up in the swap soon. 



















JUST Cleared the frame, That was CLOSE!





















In the mean time, I thought you'd all like to see what's going on in the shop. It has been busy since Christmas break ended. Put the finishing touches on a few and have others in progress.


I mentioned this piece o' work in Chat the other night. Unfortunately I have no glass for this one, looks like some custom Lexan work for Jose. Still looking for a sponsor, have a couple nibbles, we'll have to see who comes through. She's got a 468 Big Block Chevy beating under that hood.










Of course, many of you hear have seen the 2010 Camaro Pro-stock we just completed, the owner asked for a second one, so that's what were doing. Unfortunately the gel coat on the original hood blistered in the paint booth and were on a deadline, so thankfully the guys at GlasTech supplied a new hood. Looks good!










And last but not least, we have another beauty from Joe 65 Skylark. He is not sponsoring this car, so please don't tease him about it's name. He sent us this car as we had a buyer lined up and lettered up the car. He's waffling so it might end up at auction like the T-bird we just sent to Al. 










There are a couple other machines in the paint shop, hopefully ready for display soon. Comments, welcome! Thank you for stopping by. Until next time, Keep your stick on the ice!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Oh Buddy!!!!

Tom is gonna come hard for that sweet 55!!!!

They both look great!!! :freak:

FYI, I been called a lot worse bro!


----------



## plymouth71

LoL thanks Joe. Just not sure if I should add some sponsors or not to the 55.


----------



## eastside johnny

TWIN Camaro Prostocks?

:tongue: :tongue: :freak:


----------



## plymouth71

So some guy comes in saying "He works for DisneyLand" yeah, uh ok I say, sizing him and his friend up. Seemed a little strange, His friend was downright Goofy, they were both space cadets in my opinion.












Anyhow they came with Cash and lots of it. Seems they're opening a new portion of their theme park and it called "Cars Land" so they asked us to make some full size replicas of some characters for the grand opening. A couple more need to be completed, but I couldn't resist taking a pic. Wouldn't you know it? My son takes the Formula one car, Just got it finished btw, and blows the rear end. I'm hoping it's covered under warranty. Seems to me he did the same thing before.


----------



## bobhch

plymouth,

Great batch of CARS!!!!!

Fletcher will go nuts when I show him this picture...he is asleep right now.

Bob...just build PRE-BROKEN slots for your son (lol) :tongue:...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Did you say you needed this??


http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-TYCO-HO-S...400155392993?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5d2b1ebbe1


----------



## plymouth71

Just wanted to say THANKS :wave: to my Friend Bob Zeela, hope I pronouced it properly. He and the gang at Firestone set me up with a bunch of racing tire blems for us to burn up at the track. Best price in the world! Of course, they are firestones... 










We've been busy at the shop recently, thought I get you up to speed on some of the projects...










A client asked us to replicate a couple of vehicles that were prototypes for a TV show back in the late 70-early 80's. Always happy to help as long as they are willing to pay the piper. These onse are almost done, a few parts and details and they will be loaded for transport!










Been working on some new decals, these turned out OK, not quite as nice as we had hoped, but decent enough. Not sure what we'll do with this one. Pro Stock maybe???










My Father-in-law is Battling Cancer right now so I thought I'd surprise him with his 68 Camaro RS. Hasn't seen this beast since he got married to my Mother-in-law. Tracked it down to BudHoCars, lucky lucky. Oh and that is an Xtraction unit under there, no T-Jets here!










Just to keep up, I thought I'd look up my first vehicle. Low and behold it was at JimsCustoms. Thankfully no modifications had been performed yet and I picked up my 67 Chevy CHEAP! Just waiting for the Westley's white bleche to remove all the crud on this thing. Then some primer & paint. We'll do it up right!










Lots of things still going on, but I'd like to finish off for now with something I've been working on this month. Many of you might remember the Lamboghini kit car my crew bought for me. Nice car, unfortunately I had an accident and smacked it up good. No to fret though, the guys rebuilt it, but took it in another direction. Llyod, my head mechanic decided he was tired of hearing me say it was underpowered. Well no more! Check out this piece of work!











Anyhow, I hope to post a few more cars in the days ahead. Have a great day Eh?!?!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice Rides, your father-in-law should be very happy with the Camero, she looks sweet. Are they doing a sequal to Mash?

Keep that petal to the metal in the Lambo.


----------



## XracerHO

WOW, has the shop been busy! Nice work, a wild Lambo & can't wait to see the Chevy PU finished. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

By the looks of things, those Goodwrench boys know their stuff, jus sayn'...
Had to have one of those Slater pu's myself, mine still needs painting too...
Great looking MASH units!!!, never thought about a van...Doh!!!
Had the same problem with the black ink on decals, could the sealer be breaking it up??? Will do more testing... I do like that Mopar sticker on the side!!! I've used it myself...
And that Camaro does looked stuffed, in a good way!!! The Lambo, may be overstuffed, but I love ProMod!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Busy bee you are 71!! That camaro kicks!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:



I had decent luck clear coating decals with a 50/50 mix of clear lacquer and thinner, shot thru the airbrush. Shooting them with a spray bomb puts the paint on too heavy. I've had a few crinkle exactly like that after the first coat of spray bomb enamel. Having the first coat or two lightly misted seal seems to make a big difference.


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks B.Oxx I'm sure he will. No sequel to MASH that I'm aware of. If you'll remember, AFX was going to make a MASH set, but it was not produced as they went out of business in 1983. I made the decals but I've had problems with the ink so I've had to touch up around the writing and I think I'll paint the red crosses for better coverage.

Thank you XRacerHO. I saw this pic of the Lambo which Spurred me on to produce my rendition, Thanks to RRR for the awesome Decals!










The 67 is in an easy off bath as I foolishly forgot to clean the resin with Westleys tire Bleche. I only used soap and water and it fish-eyed like an alligator. :freak: I hope to prime it tonight and paint tomorrow!

Hilltop, Thank you, Yeah My GW Guys are pretty good for Chevy guys! The only thing I didn't like was all the prep work on the truck. Nothing like yours, which are nice and clean! I think I'll have to make a set of the Mash vehicles for myself, they are pretty cool non? The decals were sealed with Microscale. Usually no problems. I'm thinking probably too dry. Our winters are very dry and maybe the cracking is from it drying too quickly?? If thats possible. The Camaro body is ground out about as much as I dare, and the X-traction Chassis sports shortened wheels and axles. I love the Lambo too. Can't wait to run it! (no track set up currently. No Room!)

Slotcarman, Thanx for the tip. unfortunately I have no airbrush to use. every thing is either spray bomb or hand painted. Thank you Lord for steady hands!


----------



## alpink

I have found that the Pledge Future Shine tile and vinyl floor finish used as a dip seals and protects even ink jet printed decals and prevents cracking shrinking and wrinkling.
folks have mentioned thinning it and spraying it with an airbrush. I haven't tried that yet. I have several airbrushes and am tempted to try it with a cheaper one i got from Horror Fright. 
but, so far dipping has worked well for me and I think it can be recommended.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> I have found that the Pledge Future Shine tile and vinyl floor finish used as a dip seals and protects even ink jet printed decals and prevents cracking shrinking and wrinkling.
> folks have mentioned thinning it and spraying it with an airbrush. I haven't tried that yet. I have several airbrushes and am tempted to try it with a cheaper one i got from Horror Fright.
> but, so far dipping has worked well for me and I think it can be recommended.


You know Al, brushing it on works just as good too for me. Sometimes I would rather brush it on cause I dont want the entire underside coated. Too much Weight lol. It is self leveling so it's as smooth as glass when it dries.


----------



## kiwidave

You know I like the Lambo! Slammed Camaro looks great!


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks Kiwi, just waiting for some Sgrig Motorvation!


----------



## partspig

alpink said:


> I have found that the Pledge Future Shine tile and vinyl floor finish used as a dip seals and protects even ink jet printed decals and prevents cracking shrinking and wrinkling.
> folks have mentioned thinning it and spraying it with an airbrush. I haven't tried that yet. I have several airbrushes and am tempted to try it with a cheaper one i got from Horror Fright.
> but, so far dipping has worked well for me and I think it can be recommended.


Good tips AL. I use Future also, but I brush it on to get a nice thin even coat. Best thing about it is that it is self leveling! I also have used the airbrush to spray it on, no thinning needed. I do prefer the brush because it is much easier to clean than the air brush.  pig


----------



## alpink

Pig, I learned about the Future right here on this board and immediately went out in search for it. not all retail stores here carry it, but I found some and I love it. thank you whomever discovered this and shared it with me/us!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

alpink said:


> I have found that the Pledge Future Shine tile and vinyl floor finish used as a dip seals and protects even ink jet printed decals and prevents cracking shrinking and wrinkling.
> folks have mentioned thinning it and spraying it with an airbrush. I haven't tried that yet. I have several airbrushes and am tempted to try it with a cheaper one i got from Horror Fright.
> but, so far dipping has worked well for me and I think it can be recommended.


Forgive me here, but are you dipping the decal in Future, letting it dry, then wetting it in water and applying??? . Does the Future not release it from the paper??? Just never tried it on self made decals as a sealer...RM


----------



## alpink

sorry, no, not dipping the sheet of decals in the future. applying it after decal is on car body. should have said so to begin. and yes, i know a lot of decals need to be sealed before applying.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ok, I'll buy that...I'm thinking the sealer may be causing the decal ink to separate. As Sltman said, may need to hit em a little lighter with the clear, use some thin coats...Thanks...RM


----------



## bobhch

plymouth glad you could use those tires Dude...

Love the MASH themed van and jeep as that is very cool!!

Lambo...Oh Yeah that is Power in a fast car fer sure!!

The pickup is going to be great. Gotta love old Chevy trucks!!

That Camaro for your Father-in-Law looks sharp as Razors!! He is going to Dig It Big Time!!

Keep on decaling and slot on.

Bob...I always have fun looking at all this stuff you got going on...zilla


----------



## Bubba 123

partspig said:


> Good tips AL. I use Future also, but I brush it on to get a nice thin even coat. Best thing about it is that it is self leveling! I also have used the airbrush to spray it on, no thinning needed. I do prefer the brush because it is much easier to clean than the air brush.  pig


just an idea that works 4 me...
on ink jet & paper decals... put some 3M or = quality packing tape (CLEAR)
on face, & even back if there is alot of white on decal, trim of the excess,
i use clear nail polish 4 adhessive, in about an hr. or so...clearcoat w/ "Future"............... maybe 2 coats in decal area 2 blend in ridges...

hope this works 4 u 2 :wave:

Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> Pig, I learned about the Future right here on this board and immediately went out in search for it. not all retail stores here carry it, but I found some and I love it. thank you whomever discovered this and shared it with me/us!


check "LOWES" & HOME DEPOT...w/ i got mine :thumbsup:
Bubba 123


----------



## plymouth71

*Wow. Time to get busy.*

Ok, well vacation is over! Time to get back to work. Had a great time in California over the past 2 weeks, saw a lot of great sights and did a lot of fun stuff. 

The guys had a bit of a break without me cracking the whip lol but still managed to keep working. Did some chicken trading before I left and the results are in. 

I had to get this little pink corvette for my daughter, Thanks PShoe! The Van, Caprice and Grand Am are all courtesy of Goodwrench88, Thanks Dan! I have big plans. The Fusion and Grand Prix are prostockers in the works, just waiting for some detailing and more sponsors.Not to forget the Hood from Hilltop and the rather large accessory to go with it! Can anyone say Cobra?










The boys have been working hard on this Power Passer Vega wagon. They shortend the body and painted it Hugger Orange. Still trying to decide on a power plant. I'm sure we'll come up with a winner. Hopefully a sponsor comes through soon too.










Of course, California does have it's share of Slotcar mecca as it were. I was an hour away from the Katz Spa Ring and missed the Fray in Ferndale by a day as I was in Sacramento, but needed to head back to L.A. I did manage to pick up some cars at the Sacramento Hobby Lobby and some Top Fuelers in Anaheim at Prestige Hobbies which I highly recommend, especially for a Hotwheels collector.

My Son, a Mustang fanatic actually picked up a Dodge Daytona! Maybe I'm getting through to him. Picked up the Courtney Force Mustang Funnycar for my daughter.










Just waiting for some items to arrive to continue my work. Hoping to pump out some more pro stocks for your visual consumption. Thanks for stopping by! Comments are alsoways welcome


----------



## plymouth71

Anyone try to fix the engine blocks on these Top Fuelers?


----------



## alpink

I have some resin repros from various sources that i am replacing the blown engines on the rail with. nothing complete yet, but I will post pics when i get there.
the ones presently on come off pretty easy with patience.


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks Al I eagerly await your post.

Well I recieved a pkg from an Australian Benefactor recently with specific instructions on what was required in return. I have to choose 5 of the cars for customization into street driven grocery getters so to speak. I will be doing my best to chronicle the build on this thread, so here is Volume One part 1.

Today we will be focusing on a beautifully designed subject, the Nissan 300Z.

The body I received had seen better days, but contrary to the idiom, I think I can make a Silk Purse from a Sows ear, so here is where I started...











After stripping the body overnight in a sealed container (I use Easy-Off oven cleaner in the spray bottle), it was ready for primer.











I like to use chop sticks with poster putty on the end for painting. The poster putty is re-usable even after over spray coats it, you just roll it around between your fingers. This is a good time to check for any gouges that need to be filled. Thankfully the detail paint was the only thing scratched on this body and no filling was required.

After letting it dry according to the instructions on the can, it was time for paint. I used Testors Model Master Lacquer on this beauty. Fiery Orange is the name of this Hue.










Part 2 will include the detailing.


----------



## pshoe64

Too cool! I like the color and it fits just right on the 300Z!

-Paul


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*I agree with Paul, the color is perfect for the Z! Nice Job '71! :thumbsup:*


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71,

Great Orange paint job on grocery getter #1!! 

Bob...300Z...illa


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks guys. Finished it off this morning. One down...


----------



## pshoe64

Exceptionally sharp! I really like the details on the rear valence and tail lights.

-Paul


----------



## plymouth71

Finished your rebel today too. Hope to find a box to ship it out soon.


----------



## pshoe64

Cool Beans! Can't wait to see it!

-Paul


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks to Rick Carter, My son and I reached a milestone in our collection.

We have one of each Chevy Caprice color variation offered. (not shown is my RCMP Clone).I know I know, not original, but I just can't afford it.










I'm still missing alot of the individual variations, (the different overhead lights) and the tomy cars, but I'm working on cloning some of those. 

I still need to procure another one of these bodies 










So I can make this prototype:










These are all of the variations I'm aware of.











Just taking a slight detour from my regulr scheduled programing. I have a Nascar body I just finished and a couple things coming down the pipe that should knock your socks off.


----------



## Bill Hall

Police academy!


----------



## nick danger

Blues Brothers!


----------



## plymouth71

My Dad was a police officer, so I have a soft spot for cop cars. I even made one of his patrol car for my son


----------



## Shadowracer

Railway cop. That's awesome!


----------



## plymouth71

Shanks Shadowracer. It's one of my Son's favorite cars.

Oh btw I'm also working on this prototype, just gotta lay down the blue paint!


----------



## jobobvideo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-AFX-...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item2a1b9c983a#ht_500wt_1202

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TOMY-AFX-BO...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item19cf09406a#ht_500wt_1156

saw these and thought of you


----------



## plymouth71

ThanxJoBob, added to my watch list... might try to snipe them


----------



## jobobvideo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-HO-SLOT...pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item58931c7bf0#ht_671wt_937


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks jo, I keep an eye on those, but they rarely stay within my means. 

Got an update on the shop coming this week!


----------



## plymouth71

*Back to Work!*

Wow. What a difference a vacation makes. Sorry it's been so long, but when the family went on vacation I sent the boys home too. We re-did the floors the look great. Not worried about the shine though. The installer said it was made of Tri-Helical Plasteel 1000 MBS. Apparently its nearly indestructible.










What do you guys think?

It showcases our work in a very professional manner, If I do day so myself. 

We recently received a shipment from Goodwrench88, a boatload of decals which We are putting to good use as you can see in the following pictures.

A few more coats of clear will protect this restored stock car for it's owner, not a bad color combo.










Sticking with stock cars for the Moment, the Benny Parsons Project (his hometown museum) requested this car. A little touch up on the RF pillar, add the glass, Grille & Bumper then stick a fork in it. Call it done.










A little bit of engine work on the Donohue Javelin. Decals have yet to be completed. The ones I received were very thin and I need to clear coat them so they don't shatter. This will be a nice one. BTW a similar one sold for auction for $847,000.00. Unfortunately, this is a clone so prices are not likely to get that crazy when she hits the block.










Oh man. The phones are off the hook today. Lots more work to share, but I'll leave it for tomorrow or Wednesday...Goodnight eh!?!?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That is one slick floor!!! It's like seeing double...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That's some awesome stuff ya got cooking. That Chevelle takes the cake for me - love those '70s NASCAR racers. :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That is one slick floor!!! It's like seeing double...RM


The problem is that now I feel I have to upgrade everything else, y'know what I mean?


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That is one slick floor!!! It's like seeing double...RM





Hilltop Raceway said:


> That is one slick floor!!! It's like seeing double...RM


Yeah that floor is Sweet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Yeah that floor is Sweet!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:



plymouth71 said:


> The problem is that now I feel I have to upgrade everything else, y'know what I mean?


plymouth71 you worry to much man. Relax your Shop looks Fabio right now the way it is!!
It's hard to look at things the way others see them sometimes. 

 Looks Great to me Dude...

Everyone needs Spam!

All I can say about your #72 car is WOW!! Those decals Pop right off of that white paint and the rims are the way to go also on this Beauty!!

Bob...You can't go wrong with RWB...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

RWB are the official colours of my favourite Soft Drink, and it ain't RC Cola!

Thanks for the Kudos Zilla. BTW love you're parade float Concept. can't wait for the photoshoot ! LoL


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks guys for all the comments on the floor. It was a simple K.I.T.T. and the guy was selling it off the back of his Semi, hope I didn't get Rooked.

Anyhow, carrying on...

Nothing but Trouble with this Sunoco Porsche. The decals fell apart, don't know if they were dried out, too thin or both. Anyhow I'll try to save it.










I do like this one, it's coming along nicely. I will hopefully finish it this week.










This one's for you FCB. Don't see too many Fusion Pro-stocks. Just out of the paint booth, they haven't even removed the tape from the windows. Still need a few more sponsors.


----------



## JordanZ870

jebus!
Even your "troubled" cars look better than MOST of mine.
I am looking forward to seeing the spiffed up versions! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Have always liked the Sunoco colors...Maybe a test clear coat on some scraps before soaking in water, then apply...
Liking that breathing appartus and decal placement on the Fusion too...
What are those floors coverd with, standing water???  RM


----------



## plymouth71

Wow... Nobody picked up on it? Nobody read between the lines? Google it! "Tri-Helical Plasteel 1000 MBS" :devil:


----------



## bobhch

Oh that Sunoco and Jagermeister are Classic Porsche ALL THE WAY!!

Don't let Bill Hall see this Porsche...He might hurt his jaw. *Jaw Crashes to the floor* BAM

http://www.topslotsntrains.com/topslotsntrains/final.asp?id=4054&manufacturer='Fly'

Your Ford is Ford-U-lious-be-aly-do-sious!!

Keep up the Fantastic work plymouth71

Bob...Great Paint & Decal detail all around...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks Bob...Your Linky is Stinky! ...Zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great decal work. Did Randy paint them?


----------



## plymouth71

NTxSlotCars said:


> Great decal work. Did Randy paint them?


Ouch Tex... that hurt. No I painted them...


----------



## tjd241

*+1 on what Joe says...*



joez870 said:


> jebus!
> Even your "troubled" cars look better than MOST of mine.
> I am looking forward to seeing the spiffed up versions! :thumbsup:


Cars look fine P71... If you do try to fix them, can you piece in a couple patches (same color) or overlap a contingency sponsor decal?... Seems a shame to mess with what you've done such a good job with so far... I didn't even notice. Remember this is life viewed through Macro... every speck is magnified, so don't sweat it too much. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

plymouth71 said:


> Ouch Tex... that hurt. No I painted them...


Wasn't supposed to hurt. That's one of the highest compliments you can get on this board.

Have you seen Randy's work? :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

So what am I? Chopped styrene? :tongue: I suppose it's all in how you look at the sentence. Thank you, looking at it as that comparison is a compliment. :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Ok, so I have a little time to myself, so another update is in order.

Alright, we have a couple of Mopars to start off. This Van is to become an Ambulance. Thanks to Zilla for the inspiration, I liked his Paramedic van. Took me forever to track one down. The Challenger is nearing completion, but it's missing something, and I can't put my finger on it. But I'll keep an eye out.










Staying with Mopars, sort of, I have a couple AMC products. The police car needs the paint scheme touched up/completed, but I've been on the phone so much the paint dries before I finish applying it. It is a custom mix and I'll just have to do it after hours I guess. I need to find a silicone supplier this side of nowhere to cast some overhead lights. The Javelin has been claimed by my son. Seems he has a Hotwheels with approximately the same color. How he knows this I'm not sure, as he must have a Bazillion hotwheels. Anyway the boys are sizing up the power plant, looking good so far.










And just for a change of pace. I have a couple Buicks in the shop. The one in primer was a little rough, still smoothing it out. The other is for a regular "Joe". Actually he's probably one of my best customers. Just working on the grille and bumpers.

I can't complain about the GM products, If it weren't for working on the off brands, we would probably have to close up shop...They keep us busy!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

plymouth71 said:


> I can't complain about the GM products, If it weren't for working on the off brands, we would probably have to close up shop...They keep us busy!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> [[/IMG]


Funny, I heard the same thing about another brand... RM


----------



## plymouth71

Yeah, Fords are second on our list too! :tongue:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Looking sweet Dan!!!! 

You been a busy little bee huh. :wave:


----------



## bobhch

*Look at all these neat little cars...Sweet!*

Great Ambulance Van sitting on the racks. 

Like a Dumb Head I sold mine so, now will have to make another one someday. :freak:

You are doing some more great slot car builds in these pictures! 
Can't wait to see them all done up.

Bob...nice wire job on the Engine...zilla


----------



## pshoe64

Ply71,

Here's a couple of additional reference shots for you. Dug these out of the AFX catalogs and thought they may be useful.

-Paul


----------



## 41-willys

I can't wait to see the finished cars. Buicks and the Van especially.


----------



## plymouth71

Pshoe. Many Thanks. I haven't painted the 2 door yet as I have to figure out how to repair the right front fender which is missing a chunk. looks like the badge is blue instead of black. I'll have to modify my decals. The 4 door is coming along nicely I think. 

Thanks Willy's, The 65 buick is the hardest as I'm making it stock, the other will probably be pro-streeted. I hope to light the ambulance too.


----------



## pshoe64

The 4-door version looks really good. Can't wait to see it finished. That Buick is looking pretty slick too!:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## jobobvideo

nice work on them vehicles and chunkin' out the funds for a top flight shop floor. I swear that floor raises the value of the cars just sitting on it


----------



## fordcowboy

good looking ford i must say.


----------



## basement racer

jobobvideo said:


> nice work on them vehicles and chunkin' out the funds for a top flight shop floor. I swear that floor raises the value of the cars just sitting on it


OH YEA !!! What's the floor made from?
B.Racer


----------



## plymouth71

plymouth71 said:


> We re-did the floors the look great. Not worried about the shine though. The installer said it was made of *Tri-Helical Plasteel 1000 MBS*. Apparently its nearly indestructible.



Google it ! I'm surprised no one has commented on it... LoL


----------



## plymouth71

*Finally!*

The showroom is Done! I thought I'd showcase our latest 2 projects in our new staging area.

First up. The production of this Glastech GTX was requistioned by my head mechanic. It for his best friends birthday. He told me stories of his highschool days in which they terrorized the street racing scene with a similar car.





























This Porsche 959 was requested by a wealthy Australian benefactor who has 3 more cars on order.





























Please let us know what you think. We appreciate any and all feedback!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Super detailing jobs 71!! The vinyl top looks right at home on the GTX! The Porsche looks sweet too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

P.S. The shop floor kicks @$$!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That is a cool showroom floor!!! Good looking GTX with all the detailing...Kinda like that vinyl top myself...Lot of detaling on that 959, jus sayn', but if you got the money, why not!!!...RM


----------



## 41-willys

great looking cars there 71. I bet the Janitor really gets cranky if someone spills stuff on his shiny floors


----------



## kiwidave

Both are great looking cars. GTX looks great with the black top.


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks Guys. The floor is easy to clean. Like I said check out "Tri-Helical Plasteel 1000 MBS" LoL. Any how the Porsche was easy peasy, so thanks for the kudos. 

The GTX is a long time in coming. Around the time I started posting here, I asked about this car. Wes told me to check out the Mead Bros. He even gave me a direct link. That's service. Alas... I did not order in time and the website shut down.  Fast forward to 2012) A dream has been realized. I'm giving this car to my best friend. We used to terrorize the streets in a car similar to this(still in his family too!). Anyhow. I wanted to publicly thanks Hill Top for this body. Thank you Randy. Now. If I could only get it to him LOL. He's been so busy he has had a hard time staying up late, so I haven't been able to give him the gift.


----------



## JordanZ870

What a sweet pair-o-cars! :thumbsup:
From colors to stance, I love them!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great looking GTX!!! and that's some fancy floor you got there...
Sparky would never survive on a floor like that, not with all his leaky cars.
He'd break an arm!!! I guess when you only deal with high end customers you can 
have flooring like that. Sharp... :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71,

Hey way to Double Up on the Cool Custom build Meter...PEGGED IT!!

ThIs B-Day GtX iS sWeeT & your Australian benefactor Porsche is VeRy NeAt also!!

You can see the time and effort put into these builds. 

Great Job Man...Great Job!!

Bz


----------



## plymouth71

Well, as some of you know, I've been flat on my back this week due to a "mechanical" back injury. It's kept me from working on slots, but today I'm feeling well enough to post a few pics of what I was working on before being put on bedrest.


I recently worked out a deal with Joez for a few cars. I recieved much more than the few cars I asked about, but I'm very thankful for what arrived. Here is a sampling of what has gone through the shop already. granted they are not complete, but well on their way.










First in line is a Tyco Mustang Funnycar. This one is for my 1st born. He Loves Mustangs, (must get it from his mother) and I have yet to determine the complete paint scheme. According to him tho, it had to be blue. 

The next two are a couple of nice exotics. A Mercedes C111 and one of my favorites, a De Thomaso Pantera. Last but certainly not least, my daughter also asked for a Mustang "silly car". Who am I to argue with my little girl. It had to be PINK. Again, working on a complete paint scheme, but it does have Holographic flakes causing a "rainbow" effect in the right light.

I've also recieved a shipment of NASCAR bodies, and having recieved a shipment of decals from GW88, I have my work cut out for me. One down, 3 to go


----------



## kiwidave

Nice line up. Blue Stang got my attention!


----------



## Super Coupe

A lot of great looking vehicles you have there. Also digging the blue Mustang funny car.:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## jobobvideo

you know i have a soft spot for the Nascar slots and that skoal is awesome can't wait to see what you come up with for the rest of the stable.


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks Jobob. I`m almost done the black buick. Percoset is a wonderful pain medication!


----------



## Rolls

I get lost in that mirror black floor - awesome! You keep outdoing yourself on the cars and the photos, too. Really a pleasure to follow along, Plym71. Thanks!


----------



## plymouth71

Rolls said:


> I get lost in that mirror black floor - awesome! You keep outdoing yourself on the cars and the photos, too. Really a pleasure to follow along, Plym71. Thanks!


You're making me Blush !


----------



## plymouth71

Need to make some Cash. Working on the final details.... What do ya think?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks like a million bux!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

beauty, hey! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sweetness. AW should be taking some notes . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

That's a whole lot of COOL!!

Bob......zilla


----------



## slotto

Great Rig there P71. and I love that shiny shop floor too! :thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo

nice work...clean rig looks sweet!!!


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks guys. I just wish I had time to finish a couple of theses cars. Work has been crazy busy, I can't even make it into chat lately. I need to sell some wares as I have no spending money, and there have been multiple opportunities for purchasing cars I want for my collection at good to great prices. That and I'm lacking motivation...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

plymouth71 said:


> Thanks guys. I just wish I had time to finish a couple of theses cars. Work has been crazy busy, I can't even make it into chat lately. I need to sell some wares as I have no spending money, and there have been multiple opportunities for purchasing cars I want for my collection at good to great prices. That and I'm lacking motivation...


I'm feelin that too 'mouth. Crazy busy. :freak:


All tired out.


----------



## plymouth71




----------



## plymouth71

Coming Soon ! ! !













*We're putting the finishing touches on our new place.*


:wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

WOO- HOO

CONGRATULATIONS on the new shop property !


Rob


----------



## NTxSlotCars

:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Is it open yet???:wave:


----------



## Super Coupe

Great news. Now we can see more cool customs like that Grand National you did a little ways back. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## JordanZ870

plymouth71 said:


> Coming Soon ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We're putting the finishing touches on our new place.*
> 
> 
> :wave:



*knocks on door*
*waits*
*knocks on door some more*
*waits some more*
*tries to see around big paper sign in window*:freak:
*shrugs*
*turns around and wanders across the street to HOOTERS.


----------



## plymouth71

Sorry Joez. I couldnt get the right permits for expansion at the old location, so I had to start over...






















wont be long now!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Better hurry!! SNOW COMING!!! :lol:


----------



## Super Coupe

That should hold a car or two. Looking Good. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## plymouth71

slotcarman12078 said:


> Better hurry!! SNOW COMING!!! :lol:


Tell me about it, it's forecast for tonight!


----------



## plymouth71

Almost ready for the grand unveiling!


----------



## plymouth71

Doors installed, heating up the shop! Just waiting for new equipment to arrive...












Ohh.. Special Delivery came early !


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Sweeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## plymouth71

What to do? What to do?

This fine piece of history rolled into the shop and we have not tools or equipment to work on it yet. Not sure what the plan will be, except to strip it down and rebuild it. Shop Foreman is thinking of rebuilding it with plastic panels to reduce weight. I'm not so sure about that, but it's worth a try...










I'm thinking that mill might find a good home on one of our newer topfuelers. Nicely proportioned, just needs to be re-chromed. We'll have to see how it dis-assembles.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Slingshot...*

That's a nice diecast Digger you got there- Danny Boy :thumbsup: But are you sayin that it's a powered SlotCar now ?!


----------



## plymouth71

Not Yet R3, but I think it's do-able. Just trying to figure out a plan of attack. In-line motor is pretty obvious, but I have to figure out the best way to cast it in resin...


----------



## Bill Hall

Check out the Tyco motorcycle power-plant!


----------



## plymouth71

Great Idea Bill! Umm... do you know where I could find one? LoL I have 2 in my collection, but I'd rather not scavenge them...


----------



## plymouth71

Getting ready for Racing Season !


----------



## plymouth71

Jack is a busy boy


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool new shop!!! Lots of stuff going on!!! Nothing against Mopar, but some Bowties sure would dress the place up, jus sayn... RM


----------



## plymouth71

My heart is with the Mopars Bill, But my daily driver wears a bowtie LoL


----------



## XracerHO

New shop looks great, like the floor drain - nice touch! Your sure ready for the stock car season. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

plymouth71 said:


> My heart is with the Mopars Bill, But my daily driver wears a bowtie LoL
> 
> 
> I hope Bill understands, LOL....RM


----------



## SouthLyonBen

plymouth71 said:


> My heart is with the Mopars Bill, But my daily driver wears a bowtie LoL


Well it makes sense really, you can't make money if you're at home in the driveway with the hood up just to get 'er going to get TO the shop. Just kidding


----------



## JordanZ870

Fantastic looking shop! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dan we loaded up your truck and trailer here yesterday.

It's got a long journey but is on his way!!!

Sorry I took so long pal, but everything is on the truck bud.


----------



## plymouth71

Whoa, Sorry Randy... I had a late night that night got my mames nixed up. I just added a nice AC Delco Sparkplug display I had forgotten about. It had been packed away since before my first move. 

Thank you Joe. Looking forward to the package arriving. The anticipation is killing me!


With all the busyness of Christmas, the lack of work was taking it`s toll on the guys so I decided to take on a special project for the local PD museum. Were doing a complete overhaul on this 56 Buick Squad car. I hope to have it ready for the new year.










I also decided to bring in a toy from my childhood to share with the crew. I hadn't played with these things in like.... forever! Slot cars! I could only get two working after cannibalizing a few for parts, we were racing for the rest of the afternoon. I think I`m going to have to look around to see if I can find replacement parts some place. I wonder If they have them on ebay.











By the way, The guys loved them so much we've decided to change Thursday night poker night to slot car racing night!


----------



## JordanZ870

OMG
Now that is wicked cool and wicked funny!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

... RM


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks Joe, the guys love it. I have some more stuff in the mail I purchased off e-bay so I can't wait !

Construction is continuing on one of our favourite race Tracks. LaSalle Motorsport Park promises to be a place for young and old to meet and enjoy some healthy competition. They have finished the road course and are currently adding the infield grass. Although I was stuck up here in the Great White North, a friend caught some vintage racing action. Amazing they still take these old workhorses out and stretch their "legs".


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Dannyboy, I really think that the lil slotcar table for the "boys" is awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks Ralph. I expect it will get a lot of attention. I'm having a hard time deciding on the guardrails though. Do I use the yellow tyco ones? or do I go for a more realistic look? Do I forgo the guardrails for model railroad roadbed shoulders? What kind of paint to I use for the track?

I wanted to finish it for Christmas, but life has gotten in the way a few to many times. Early New Year Maybe.


----------



## alpink

shoulders and curved "billboards" on the outside of curves to prevent de-slots from crossing onto other tracks,
those who don't landscape frequently use flexible clear "billboards" to this purpose.


----------



## plymouth71

Would you have any pics of these clear billboards you speak of Al??


----------



## alpink

alas, I am not a roundy round racer and have no use for them. but, I'll see if I can find ya some.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

LOL- Oh Danny, I was referring to the Tinier Slot Table(for the wee little people)-








As for the 1:1 table, use whatever guardrails you have, the kids won't care. FYI- the yellow Tyco ones are lower than White Life-Like ones, if that matters ?
Personally, I insist on shoulders for realism and the ability to Drift out. BUT, the Kids won't be able to master drifting as easy as they would Leaning on the outside guardrail...and the inside lanes will be the dangerous ones, especially if they are using with limited magnetic downforce cars ?



plymouth71 said:


> Thanks Ralph. I expect it will get a lot of attention. I'm having a hard time deciding on the guardrails though. Do I use the yellow tyco ones? or do I go for a more realistic look? Do I forgo the guardrails for model railroad roadbed shoulders? What kind of paint to I use for the track?
> 
> I wanted to finish it for Christmas, but life has gotten in the way a few to many times. Early New Year Maybe.


----------



## plymouth71

Ralphthe3rd said:


> LOL- Oh Danny, I was referring to the Tinier Slot Table(for the wee little people)-


So Was I Ralph ! 




> the inside lanes will be the dangerous ones, especially if they are using with limited magnetic down force cars ?



It all depends on if I can find some reasonably priced limited magnetic down force cars. It's hard to beat a $4.00 chassis ala Hotwheels...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Actually, the Mattel/Hotwheels HPx2 chassis do have alot less magnetic down force than their older Tyco counterparts. IE- they go really fast and are holding track pretty well- then WHAM! ...they totally Let go, and you better be wearing Safety Glasses 
I predict, you're gonna be chasing cars as a Corner Marshall- FULL TIME, with the Kids Driving ! IMHO...Todays Video generation kids, have No concept of backing off the throttle... 


plymouth71 said:


> It all depends on if I can find some reasonably priced limited magnetic down force cars. It's hard to beat a $4.00 chassis ala Hotwheels...


----------



## TGM2054

By the looks of those cars they look like 1/24 scale, besides,those guys need to quit messing with the slot car track and finish getting the lights on that Christmas tree.


----------



## plymouth71

Yeah... Having a hard time getting to that tree. Can't find the Christmas Lights from the move. I hate when that happens. I'll see If I can bring some tinsel from home if the wife will let me that is...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Totally digging the guys slot car track bud. Keep em happy during down time. :dude:

Awsome idea and well executed.

And love love love that 55 Buick cop car pal..... hint hint


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

BTW- that '56 Buick Cop Car is a Matchbox Diecast car, isn't it? I have a couple myself, one that I turned into a Dirtracker


----------



## plymouth71

LoL Joe... Sorry That car didn't get finished in time to get loaded on the transport, but ! Another Buick did. It's plastered with Some custom decals I made just prior to running out of printer ink. Hope you like it! The guys had fun dewing it up for you Hint Hint.

Right you are Ralphie ! I saw it on my last trip to North Dakota, and I picked it up to make it a slot but I had issues with my dremel so I couldn't finish it up until now.


----------



## bobhch

Mini Track Table and 56 Buick Cop Car = WOW!!
Two incredibly GREAT ideas....keep them coming.

My Dad had a 56 Buick when I was just a kid and it was Sweet in 3 tone green with wide white wall tires.

Bob...came here in the 60s but, can appreciate the 50s...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

Just cleaning up the shop before heading to the Christmas party. Thought I'd give you guys a shout out. Merry Christmas to All !


----------



## alpink

Merry Merry Christmas and a safe Happy Happy New Year


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ooooh!! We need some close ups of that Javelin!!! :thumbsup:

Merry Christmas to you and yours Dan!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

mc 2 u p71...rm


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks Guys. Hope you were treated well this Christmas! Alas no Slot car goodies in my stocking, however... My Son got a Lucas Oil transporter from my Wife & I, He received a Hot Rod Mustang, while my Daughter got the Hot Rod Vega both came from Grandma. Dang what about me Mom???

Anyhow, I did receive a nice air compressor from my in-laws! Just gotta dig out my Aztek airbrush. Maybe I should sign up for one of those community college artist programs. Never did get the hang of it before, granted I was using a rinky dink compressor., Not like this Badboy !


----------



## Bill Hall

*Cool*

Quality air in bulk is ALWAYS a plus. 

The trick to air brush work is remembering to scale everything down. Get the pressure down and the viscosity up. The goal is complete atomization at HO scale.

We forget or assume that the 1:1 rules arent a constant. 1:1 pressure is a hurricane. 1:1 viscosity is texturing mud. 

Think about it Dan! The quality of my airbrush work lept up exponentially when I adjusted my fundamentals. 

Go dig that Aztec out!


----------



## plymouth71

Thank you for the tips Bill ! I will track it down


----------



## plymouth71

Shops been eerily quiet except for some chevy work. These two Huckleberries waltzed in earlier this week. Owners say we have full artistic licence. Could be fun!










These next two are for family. Finished up my Father in Law's 68 Camaro which you may have seen before...










And started work on my Uncle's original Striped Tomato. One of the original 1,000 units offered by Ford.










Couple other things on the burner. Work will be picking up with the nicer temps forecast. I need to sell some work to pay for a couple of Transporters I have my eye on, not to mention a quartet of Quarter Milers !


----------



## bobhch

Hey, Hey, Hey Chevrolet!!

Did you know that 90% of the Ford cars sold in the USA are still on the road?

Yeah the other 10%...............made it back Home. :lol: Just Kidding lol

Bob...All great projects here Plymouth!!...zilla


----------



## torredcuda

Can
Hear
Every
Valve
Rap
On
Long
Extended
Trips


----------



## plymouth71

:woohoo: My Paint man just got back from down south with a bevy of new decal material... Them new decals is just drying, once the paint starts flowing.... Whee ! ! Almost ready to reveal what new work Ive been preparing..... Cant wait ! :roll:


----------



## plymouth71

Been a busy little beaver, not totally happy with the paint, but the decals are turning out pretty good.

Here's a group shot. Lately most of our customers have been restoring old race cars, still looking for some NOS parts to complete the work.



First up we have a nice 510 Datsun. The decal work isn't finished, but we need to move it to the storage unit until we find replacment parts for the bumpers and windows. Amazing how hard it is to find correct pieces.



This is one of my favorites. The lines of the Porsche 917 are like a beautiful woman. Waiting for a bit more paint, my Decal Man got a bit ahead of himself.



Unfortunately my decal man printed some too dark and will have to work overtime this weekend to correct his mistake, at least it's all straight. He still has to work on the swoosh on the front too.



Last but not least, one of my favourites, almost bang on! Just need to find the glass, front grille and fascia to complete this one. 




Thanks for stopping in ! all questions and comments welcome!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice set of wheels there, all of them are nice that is, good work.


Rob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking resto work!!! Just part of the process is finding the trim pieces... I like that hauler you got, need to get the boys to paint one up for the shop...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Beautiful work coming out of the shop these days! :thumbsup:

Did you hear?
Ford has a new heated tailgate option on all F series trucks!
Now yer hands stay toasty warm when ya
gotta push it home in the winter!


----------



## LDThomas

joez870 said:


> Did you hear?
> Ford has a new heated tailgate option on all F series trucks!
> Now yer hands stay toasty warm when ya
> gotta push it home in the winter!


Spoken like a true Obama Motors man! :tongue:


----------



## plymouth71

Boys are nearing completion of a fleet of tanker trucks, but this one has been waiting for decals for well over a year. Finally applied them !


----------



## JordanZ870

That truck is freaking AWESOME! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Drooling, great work Dan!
Love the green.
Ya know ya got the metallic red right when your camera goes woogy.


----------



## XracerHO

Great resto work & Super Express! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Them guys are kicking some great jobs out of the shop!! Love the Capri's decal work!! I'll never understand the original color choice for the sugar daddy though!! :lol: Lil red express looks gorgeous!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

plymouth71 said:


> this one has been waiting for decals for well over a year. !


Worth the wait I'd say...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

There was a guy around the corner where i grew up that had a lil red express. Way cool D. 

RM, is that your dodge casting?? If not Dan, who made it??


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I don't see a hoodscoop, so no, it's not mine... Looks like a TCR with diecast sidepipes??? RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Am I mistaken or did you do some kind of a dodge pick up?? And I believe i have a pair of em in stock.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, you should have a pair...Mine looked more like the Hot Wheels version, plain flat hood, side pipes were optional...RM


----------



## plymouth71

Yeah, that is a TCR pickup with a set of stacks from a hot wheels diecast. 

Well the guys have been busy, we finished a tanker enough to show some pics. 





I've also had time to start working on a set of cars for the Youth Group... Here were loading one up for a test and tune at the track. The digital lap counter is nearing completion, so are the final touches on the track. You can head over to my track building page for a couple in action shots of this beauty.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Danny, that's beautiful work there, on that Tanker and Blue/Gulf Racer :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Both look awesome Dan!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Hey, Hey, Hey Plymouth,

Lil Red is looking Big Time Awesum!! :roll:

What a neat idea to make a Gulf Lambo...

Your Tanker looks like a lot of fun...:woohoo:

Great work on helping the Youth of this world with Car Appreciation!!

Bob...Youth Group Yeah!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

plymouth71 said:


>


Gooood looking Tanker!!! Likin' the extra detailwork in the small places...The Lambo looks much better than the everyday ones you see!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

Gulf Lambo & 76 Tanker look GREAT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## plymouth71

Well the Union 76 truck hits the auction block tonight, You can catch the auction number in the swap and sell section. We're just finishing this one up.


----------



## slotcarman12078

She looks sharp Dan! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks. I hope they sell well, I'd love to send one to you to get it lighted up in style ! Maybe we can work something out one of these days.


----------



## plymouth71

Mangusta is cleaned up, Looks much better without the decals IMHO. And the Vincent Custom Rims we've installed give it an added touch of Class! Just need to read up on fixing that Hood...


----------



## Bill Hall

*Fire!*

Stress ringworm.

The "screw post stress mark" in the hood or trunk is the easiest mark to remove due to the open nature of the area. Be fore warned that there will likely be a subtle depression where the mark was. The technique does not magically remove the traditional shrinkage,"divot", seen in many t-jet examples; or any other damage that the initial stress may have produced. It only removes the white mark. 

Use an adjustable disposable lighter like a "Cricket"...as low as she'll go and still stay lit. I prefer to turn the lighter horizontal and let the flame play up. This makes the cooler cleaner part of the flame more accessible. Where the flame rolls up around to vertical is the sweet spot. The body must be removed from the chassis so there is no torsion on the post. 

I generally set both elbows on my work top so my hands are right in front of my face with my work lamp shining right on the problem area. In most all cases the lighter is held horizontal and the model is held vertical. This prevents sooting or charring and allows the heat to rise off. Briefly tickle the stress mark with the sweet spot of the flame. Be prepared to move either the lighter, the model, or both. Stick and move away, then inspect each time. TAKE YOUR TIME. 

It's very important to plan. Always remember to consider which direction the heat is traveling so you dont scorch the windshield, melt away an A-pillar, or fizzle a fender crown. It's best to take a cull body and bend or doink a stress mark into it so you can practice.

Good luck Dan, it's way harder to 'splain it; than it is to do it.


----------



## tjd241

*Well deserved upgrade for the Mangoosya....*

Nice touch '71.... Like a lot of stock bods and even with our own 1:1 cars... a nice set of rims and tires puts a whole new (pretty) face on an otherwise plain jane car, that even brand new always looks like something is missing. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Well, I hit 40 last week. I only received one slot car present, but it was a doozie. My Best friend is an electronics geek and he took one of my Slotcars and did this...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Too cool!!! Hello Kitt!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: oh, and happy birthday Dan!


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks Joe. chassis is running much better after some tuning. He's using a micro chip that has a memory, so it switches between the two light sequences when the power stops.


----------



## Hittman101

That is Awesome and out of this world.. I would just be happy to have a red light in the front,,LOL..


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Too cool!!! Hello Kitt!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: oh, and happy birthday Dan!


What slotcarman said....Too cool!!!

Bob...Wooooooooah Baby :thumbsup::thumbsup:...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

Ok. I was wondering if anybody has a suggestion for replicating a Mopar "Go-Wing" like this:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Parts pig has a mold of the JL 70 Mustang rear spoiler that might work out well for you. I've got a few of them and like the way they came out. They might need a little sanding to shape them, but they have the full mounting pegs underneath.

Or you could try to swipe them from a die cast.


----------



## 41-willys

that is cool:thumbsup:


----------



## gonegonzo

What is the status on the front engine dragster on page #28 ?

Thx ,
Gonzo


----------



## pshoe64

plymouth71 said:


> Ok. I was wondering if anybody has a suggestion for replicating a Mopar "Go-Wing" like this:


The M2 Diecast 70 Challenger and 71 Superbee has the wing and it fits the AFX 71 Roadrunner and Charger bodies. I use the grill out of the Dodge to get the hidden headlights for the Charger body.

-Paul


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Good tips Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

pshoe64 said:


> The M2 Diecast 70 Challenger and 71 Superbee has the wing and it fits the AFX 71 Roadrunner and Charger bodies. I use the grill out of the Dodge to get the hidden headlights for the Charger body.
> 
> -Paul



LoL I came across a 70 Superbee Diecast I had been saving, and lo and behold there it was. Thanks for the tip. I've attached it to the project car. Just waiting to attach the resin cast mounting plates for the chassis and the big reveal will hopefully occur this week. The shop has been closed for a long time, but I might be able to squeeze out a couple cars in the near future. 

Gonzo... that project is stalled because I need to purchase some resin casting product and I have no place available locally. The diecast is apart and awaiting casting of the chassis plate to start mounting a motor. 

Thanks for the interest!


----------



## plymouth71

Due to popular demand in the polls. Here is our signature. Hope you Like it.












Thanks again Paul (Pshoe64)! The Go-Wing fits just right and I even used the wheels too as they were a perfect match!










See what I mean?


----------



## Super Coupe

Ok. Which one is the real one? Nice job. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Danny, that's an awesome Tribute to your 1:1 Car :thumbsup: I LOVE IT !


----------



## slotcarman12078

Too cool Dan! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Is it spring yet up there? :lol: I'd be going stir crazy if that 1:1 was mine and put away for the winter!


----------



## bobhch

Oooooooooooooh turn the key and lets go for a Cruise!!

Bob...Super Nice cars...zilla


----------



## Bubba 123

bobhch said:


> Oooooooooooooh turn the key and lets go for a Cruise!!
> 
> Bob...Super Nice cars...zilla


Hey GWN.. :wave:

"When" ISN'T There SNOW up Thar's??? :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave: LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## vickers83

Awesome build P71! Too bad you`ll get more miles on the little one! I know the feeling of having only 2 weeks of nice weather to drive the 1:1 car in the "summer"! :woohoo:


----------



## plymouth71

Har Har guys. We have all 4 seasons, and summer is in my opinion 4-5 months long so plenty of time to rip around in the 1:1. Hey Vickers... I'm thinking of heading to the Daytona 500 this year. You're only 3 hours away, are you going?


----------



## vickers83

HaHaHa! I`m moving back to cold wny on Jan.30th, No Daytona this year!


----------



## plymouth71

Aww... I was hoping to maybe meet up with some HT's down there.


----------



## vickers83

Get a hold of Bearsox. Dennis is from that neck of the woods....GK :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

ok, better pics ! Oops need to touch up those moldings


----------



## slotcarman12078

Something to cruise while the 1:1 is nestled away for it's winter slumber!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very Nice paint job Danny :thumbsup: I'm glad you didn't just leave it like that Clear Blue one you first showed us.


----------



## slotcarman12078

For comparison's sake...



















I'd have to say you did an awesome job getting all the details!! Really nice job Dan!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks guys. It was fun to get the creative juices flowing again. It kills me to go look in on my car and not be able to drive it until spring.










I'd love to have a set of chin spoilers, but that would be a pain to make.

Actually Ralph I decided to just strip a dirty daisy duke (That sounds wrong) road runner and go from there.

I just need to figure away to get a bit more grip from the weak tires. The tires, rims and axles are off a diecast and they don't have much traction. Not bad once it gets up to speed, but i think a bit of silicone int he treads might help. My other option is to buy some rims from Road Race Replicas.


----------



## slotcarman12078

You know what would set that 1:1 car off Dan? Paint the chassis white and put white tires on it!! :tongue: :jest::lol::hat::woohoo: 

If you do buy the wheels from RRR, have him paint them. It's worth the dollar or so!


----------



## plymouth71

You mean the Raised white lettering on the wheels?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Noooo!! Make a White Lightning out of it! it'll double it's value! :tongue::lol:


----------



## plymouth71

Wow it's been a long time. Son wants in on the shop. Might have to dust off the workbench. Unfortunately I don't get on here much though. You should check out my Facebook page: HO Slot Car Enthusiasts : https://www.facebook.com/groups/328906555146/


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice Ferrari. Is it one of yours? :lurk5:


----------



## XracerHO

Nice to see you post again Ply71 but link only got closed group. ..RL


----------



## plymouth71

Which Ferrari? Post number please?


----------



## plymouth71

Yeah it's a closed group to keep out spammers. You need to have a facebook account and request membership.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

plymouth71 said:


> Which Ferrari? Post number please?


It must be a revolving image file. There is a police car there now....


----------



## Bubba 123

Hey,.. "Great White North !!!" 
GOOD Ta's see's Ya's again !!!

Bubba


----------



## plymouth71

Hey Buddy, it's been a while. I've Been busy. doing customs again, but not buying too much. Can't afford it. Basically going through the body lots I bought back in the day.

How have you been? are you on Facebook yet or not?


----------

